# EMT-B Students!!!



## EMTCop86 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I, along with many other members of this forum are currently going through EMT-B school. I was thinking of having a thread for us to share, vent, ask questions, etc about our experiences in class and what not. Instead of starting a new thread on every little subject we can post here and share knowing we are all going through the same thing.

I'll start. My name is Lori and I am 22 years old. I start class on the 16th but had a orientation on the 10th. I was previously an MFR with the fire department. I am really looking forward to learning as much as I can. 

I hope you all decide to share also about whats going on with you and in your class.


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 15, 2009)

I started class on the 6th of January. We have had one test, and are working on A & P and basic vitals now. I am going to have to agree with some of the folks here that the amount of A & P in the Basic curriculum is disturbingly small. I'm planning on taking a full A & P class in the fall to supplement.

good luck


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 16, 2009)

Only one test so far?  wow I started just about the same time and I have had one every day except for the first day.  And that day we were checked off on our CPR skills. 
So far I am really enjoying the class.  I'm learning a lot!  Lectures are kinda boring but very useful.  Other then that I love it!

Forgive me for asking but A&P?


----------



## Second (Jan 16, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Forgive me for asking but A&P?



Anatomy and Physiology


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 16, 2009)

*!!!*

yea im 18 years old and im starting my EMT-B course on the 22nd of January..Im excited..i dont really know what to expect!!!!..i hope for the best.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 16, 2009)

Thirty-three here.  Just started class on Monday of this week.  Only been to two classes as its a Monday & Wednesday class.  But we're there from 8:30 to 3.  Haven't done much yet, just admin/paperwork.  Looking forward to getting into the deeper stuf.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 16, 2009)

I took A&P I along with EMT-B.  Main reason is because the class is required to enter medic school.  Another was I wanted to be more well rounded in case I decided just to be a basic.  I was going to take part II this semester but decided to take it off.


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 16, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Only one test so far?  ...



Yes, two night a week class. Test #1 3rd class period, test #2 5th class period (next Tuesday).


----------



## EMT-B2B (Jan 16, 2009)

33 here. Starting class on the 24th. One week!....Cant wait!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 16, 2009)

Do I get to post here too? I am going thru basic again. Started Jan 5. Went thru 6yr ago, but sadly let license expire(merely an oversight) Class is boring for me, had one test so far only took 5min to complete (altho took others little bit longer) Have been thru A&P 4times, EMTB's have it easy as I have been thru much harder studyin' for MA cert.


----------



## SES4 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Of course you do!*



EMTWintz said:


> Do I get to post here too? I am going thru basic again. Started Jan 5. Went thru 6yr ago, but sadly let license expire(merely an oversight) Class is boring for me, had one test so far only took 5min to complete (altho took others little bit longer) Have been thru A&P 4times, EMTB's have it easy as I have been thru much harder studyin' for MA cert.



Of course you do!


I am in my very early 20s and I begin my B class on the 27th!    I too am very excited about class.  

I am also taking A&P I this semester.  It seems like there are a lot of like minds.  I also plan on becoming a Medic.

Best of luck to everybody and we will study "together" and help each other out (Basic and A&P I)!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well first off anyone can post even if your not a student! Anyways I had my first day of class today. It was pretty boring the first half going over the intro stuff like what you can and can't do, documentation and such. When we got back from lunch we got our first TB test and did this really fun team work exercise. We had two buckets, one with rocks and one with out. There was a giant circle around the buckets and no part of your body could cross that line. We were given some back board straps and a bungee cord and told to grab the bucket with the rocks and dump them into the empty bucket. It was a lot harder then it looked and seemed. We ran out of time before we could get the rocks into the other bucket. So next week we have our first quiz and start to get into A&P and airway.


----------



## Second (Jan 17, 2009)

23 yrs old. were in our second semester right now. I did my first "ride time" tonight 3-11 only had 3 calls come in difficulty breathing witch turned into and assault call (waited for PD of course), then a 10 m/o choking baby was fine when we got there (cute kid sweet too) then a "fall" call 400 lbs pt slid out of bed and needed assistance to get back up, told the female medic "see arnt you glad I was here tonight " I was kinda hoping for a little more but oh well maby next time. we sat in the station for three and a half hours before the first one came in I told my sister I was about to take my boots off, order some food and take a crap. call came in not even two min after, lol who knows maby there is something to all that superstition.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

So yea I am starting to think I should have taken an A&P class before starting EMT-B school. I just started reading the chapter on basic human anatomy. Yes it doesn't get very detailed at all and in fact barely scratches the surface but for someone who has never taken an A&P class it is overwhelming. I think I am going to run out of note cards before the night is done...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't waste time making anatomy flash cards. Just buy the cards from Netters. 

http://www.amazon.com/Netters-Anatomy-Flash-Cards-STUDENT/dp/1416039740


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I wouldn't waste time making anatomy flash cards. Just buy the cards from Netters.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Netters-Anatomy-Flash-Cards-STUDENT/dp/1416039740


 
OMG you are the best person in the world! Thank you very much!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2009)

As a note, those cards will by far exceed anything expected in EMT-B course. The Netters flash cards use the same plates (images) that are found in the Netters Anatomy Atlas, so you can refer to the atlas if you buy it or are at a library. These are the same cards used by medical students.


----------



## Anto (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm taking a 3wk EMT-B course, and i'm finished with my 2nd week. I love it, the intensity of the program allows me to be completely immersed in the material. I have a 92% in the class so far, skills testing is next friday. We just finished emergency childbirth.


----------



## apagea99 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm 35 and about half way through my course now. It started in Sept and ends in June. We get a quiz every class, but only 4 written exams that actually count toward our final grade (we've had 2 so far). We also have our final practical exam in June.

An A&P course would have been quite helpful, but I've been fortunate to have taken a college biology course recently which has helped a lot and I have a great friend who loaned me his clinical A&P book which is also a great help.

I've got to say that I'm loving every bit of this and I get more and more fascinated every day.......and the more I learn, the more I learn that I don't know a thing! :wacko:


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 20, 2009)

apagea99 said:


> ...and the more I learn, the more I learn that I don't know a thing! :wacko:



I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## tyler500e (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm 23 years old and I just started my EMT-B course last wednesday.  It's a 9-credit course that meets 3 days a week for 3.5 hours each day.  I have already taken First Responder and A+P.  I plan to take a course on EKG Recognition in the fall and start Medic School in the spring of next year.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 21, 2009)

apagea99 said:


> I'm 35 and about half way through my course now. It started in Sept and ends in June. We get a quiz every class, but only 4 written exams that actually count toward our final grade (we've had 2 so far). We also have our final practical exam in June.


 
We get a quiz every week that counts towards our final grade along with a midterm and a final. Not to mention the skills test and papers we have to write which also count. 80% on everything or you get dropped!


----------



## apagea99 (Jan 21, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> We get a quiz every week that counts towards our final grade along with a midterm and a final. Not to mention the skills test and papers we have to write which also count. 80% on everything or you get dropped!



Yeah, 80% required here as well. We've lost 5 or 6 people out of 24 so far. Fewer people make it a lot easier to work through the skills and get more 1 on 1 help lol


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 21, 2009)

80% here as well. We'll see tomorrow night how many are back after test # 1, and next week after #2. We started with 40, should be interesting.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2009)

tyler500e said:


> I'm 23 years old and I just started my EMT-B course last wednesday.  It's a 9-credit course that meets 3 days a week for 3.5 hours each day.  I have already taken First Responder and A+P.  I plan to take a course on EKG Recognition in the fall and start Medic School in the spring of next year.




Way to go.  Get that education.  Education will benefit you and your patients much more than if you remained at the basic level.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 21, 2009)

First class tonight. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mr12v (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm 29 years old and start my EMT-B course on the 31st of March. Going to get finger printed and a physical today. Our class schedule is Tuesdays and Thursdays 6-10pm for 19 weeks.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Jan 22, 2009)

34, just started early Jan. We have only had 4 classes but so far it is great.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Had class tonight, went over human anatomy, patient movement, and airway. Pretty basic stuff, the airway stuff was easy for me because of my previous MFR training. One thing I thought was really funny and had to share...There is a printout of the human skeleton and we need to name the main 27 bones of the body. Well our teacher brought in this paper of a student from last semester and he only labeled like 5 bones. The funny thing though is he labeled the pelvic bone as the "splene" bone. Obviously there is not SPLEEN bone and to add to it he didn't even spell spleen right. So yea that guy didn't last.

Oh BTW got a 23 out of 25 on my quiz, second highest in the class but the highest score is a repeat student so that doesn't really count, lol.


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 24, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Had class tonight, went over human anatomy, patient movement, and airway. Pretty basic stuff, the airway stuff was easy for me because of my previous MFR training.



Sounds like exactly my situation....


I did "learn" somthing though...

Did you know you can live without any intestines? Apparently they arn't as important as I though they were, Yeah i knew you could live without parts of them but not without them completly.... You know where the body actully get the nutriants from the food... I guess you could have nutriants given to you... but I hardly consider that to be a normal life...

And who knew that the liver doesn't grow back... aparently when you donate part of your liver you are stuck with half a liver now... I always though that as long as you had a healthy liver you only needed 25ish% of it for it to regenerate to be a full sized liver...

also, the speen, "Is a very hard organ and doesn't take damage easily...." (after abit more of lecture) "The spleen ruptures fairly easily, and it is a common injury to see in a Trauma" ... huh....

I remember there being more but forgot them..


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 24, 2009)

rogersam5 said:


> Did you know you can live without any intestines? Apparently they arn't as important as I though they were, Yeah i knew you could live without parts of them but not without them completly.... You know where the body actully get the nutriants from the food... I guess you could have nutriants given to you... but I hardly consider that to be a normal life...


 
Haha that is awesome, I never heard of that. Though I could survive without them I rather keep them where they are


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 25, 2009)

rogersam5 said:


> Sounds like exactly my situation....
> 
> 
> I did "learn" somthing though...
> ...



Are you being sarcastic? I'm not too sure. But in case you're not...you are right about the liver regenerating itself. And the spleen is, indeed, easily ruptured. It's also quite vascular, which can lead to a lot of blood loss compared to damage to some other organs. As far as the intestine bit - they can take out LOTS. The lower down the intestinal tract you go, the fewer bad consequences to worry about if stuff is removed. However, I have no idea whether you can eat normal food at all if all your intestines are completely removed, including the duodenum, where most nutrients are absorbed. I tried to look it up online, but didn't find anything detailed.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Look up "Whipple" surgery. It is NOT true the body can live without intestines. The body can only live so long on TPN type feeding as organ failure will begin. 

R/r 911


----------



## dslprod (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys im john 28 we just finished our second week of class the praticals are getting a bit more stressful but im hanging in there and loving every minute of it still ! woo hoo


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

Had our first test today.  Covered Module 1, and I only missed one.  A stupid mistake where I got my wires crossed in my head.  We did CPR for the rest of the day.


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 26, 2009)

i will be taking an emt "bootcamp" course in june in Montour county pa. 8-5 monday-friday. for about a month! Super excited to actually get my cerification and start actually helping out.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 26, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Had our first test today.  Covered Module 1, and I only missed one.  A stupid mistake where I got my wires crossed in my head.  We did CPR for the rest of the day.



I know that feeling... on my first test I mixed the Tiabia and Fibula up... never made that mistake again.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2009)

Even though I'm not an EMT student can I, as a Medic student join and just say that I am totally terrified about the nearing paramedic final!? Aaah!


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I know that feeling... on my first test I mixed the Tiabia and Fibula up... never made that mistake again.


And it was a stupid mixup between the bed sheet drag and a extremity lift.  How the Hades do you mix *THOSE* two up?


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Even though I'm not an EMT student can I, as a Medic student join and just say that I am totally terrified about the nearing paramedic final!? Aaah!



By the power invested in me by no-one, I hereby declare that Yes, you may join.    And from what Ive picked up about you around here, you dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Even though I'm not an EMT student can I, as a Medic student join and just say that I am totally terrified about the nearing paramedic final!? Aaah!



LOL, when is it? I'm writing my PCP/EMT-I final this coming weekend. Not too worried about passing, but hopefully I won't forget some dumb stuff at the scenarios and set myself back by like 10%, like last time, since we select practicums based on class ranking.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 28, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> LOL, when is it? I'm writing my PCP/EMT-I final this coming weekend. Not too worried about passing, but hopefully I won't forget some dumb stuff at the scenarios and set myself back by like 10%, like last time, since we select practicums based on class ranking.



March! Oh dear god!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> How the Hades do you mix *THOSE* two up?





Chalk it up to 1st test nervousness?

I recanted though... I ended with the 2nd highest grade in the class.  More than makes up for the large bone mix-up.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> I am going thru basic again. Started Jan 5. Went thru 6yr ago, but sadly let license expire


 
Thanks to frequent moves when I was in the military and no continuity in military CEU tracking, I have had the opportunity/need to take the entire EMT-B curriculum FIVE times, plus the entire Intermediate curriculum.  Kids, keep up with your IST and CEU's; it's no better and no more fun the second (or third, or fourth, or fifth) time around.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 28, 2009)

Going thru EMT-B.  Retaking it.  I'm gonna pass it this time.


----------



## dslprod (Jan 28, 2009)

this week in basics class is emergency child birth ! woo hoo !


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

dslprod said:


> this week in basics class is emergency child birth ! woo hoo !



No biggy you just catch 99% of the time.  I honestly do not know why we claim that we delivered the baby.  The woman did all the work.  We just catch, clean, cut, wrap, and hand to mom.  Nothing to it.  If you get in the 1% thats when its cheek clenching time.


----------



## marineman (Jan 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> No biggy you just catch 99% of the time.  I honestly do not know why we claim that we delivered the baby.  The woman did all the work.  We just catch, clean, cut, wrap, and hand to mom.  Nothing to it.  If you get in the 1% thats when its cheek clenching time.



During a 1%er you couldn't fit a toothpick.... anyway look at it on the bright side, we have to do even less for the 1%ers


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

marineman said:


> During a 1%er you couldn't fit a toothpick.... anyway look at it on the bright side, we have to do even less for the 1%ers



Yup worst case you just have a long ride with your hand stuffed in the patients vagina.


----------



## marineman (Jan 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup worst case you just have a long ride with your hand stuffed in the patients vagina.



No comment


----------



## dslprod (Jan 29, 2009)

has anyone signed up for their ride along or ER observation yet?  i have mine all set for next week.  this is one of the things we must complete in order to pass the course.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 29, 2009)

dslprod said:


> has anyone signed up for their ride along or ER observation yet?  i have mine all set for next week.  this is one of the things we must complete in order to pass the course.



How many hours does your school require?  Mine required 80 between MICU's and ER's, but I ended up doing over 100.

My suggestion is do as many as possible.



Only downside is I did all 100 in a little over 2 weeks... not including being a full time student and working a job as a manager.



It sucked.


----------



## dslprod (Jan 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> How many hours does your school require?  Mine required 80 between MICU's and ER's, but I ended up doing over 100.
> 
> My suggestion is do as many as possible.
> 
> ...



our school requires just 1 ten hour shift either on a rig or ER observation but i would like to be exposed to that stuff as much as possible before the course ends on vday weekend.  im doing one ER locally and another one just outside of my town.  wow u did MICU's? i gotta look into that one.  can u tell me a little bit about ur experiece in that dept?


----------



## SurfMedic (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new here, 19 year old dude, started my EMT-B class like few weeks ago, just had our second module exam today. I read a little of the previous posts and saw some people talking about flash cards for the A and P, and I don't know if it has been posted already but EMTB.com is totally great for ANYTHING in the class. If you use that site, the class is soooo much easier. It's not so bad for me anyways, as I'm a nursing student in my 2nd year of college right now, and happen to be in the 2nd part of the real, anatomy and physio class h34r:

First exam went awesome with a 96, second one, on advanced airway techniques, got a 70. so my overall grade just hit the toilet to like an 82, barely passing. Apparently like 20 people failed out of the class today :sad:


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey guys hows it going? I had a great class today, first day of lab, yay no more 8 hour lectures! Lab was fun they had 4 stations: airway, trauma, vitals, and scene safety. We have some great skills instructors that make it fun but we also learned so much. My head is still spinning from today, lol. Anyways I wanted to share this with you guys, http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11102 I feel that it is so important that it deserved its own thread.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 31, 2009)

dslprod said:


> has anyone signed up for their ride along or ER observation yet? i have mine all set for next week. this is one of the things we must complete in order to pass the course.


 
I still have a few weeks to go before we get to that. We have to do 16 hours of clinical and 24 hours in the field. Gonna be hard with my schedule being I work 48 hours a week as it is. I have two days off one in which I go to school for 8 hours. So one day to schedule all that stuff is gonna be tough.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 31, 2009)

SurfMedic said:


> Hey all, I'm new here, 19 year old dude, started my EMT-B class like few weeks ago, just had our second module exam today. I read a little of the previous posts and saw some people talking about flash cards for the A and P, and I don't know if it has been posted already but EMTB.com is totally great for ANYTHING in the class. If you use that site, the class is soooo much easier. It's not so bad for me anyways, as I'm a nursing student in my 2nd year of college right now, and happen to be in the 2nd part of the real, anatomy and physio class h34r:
> 
> First exam went awesome with a 96, second one, on advanced airway techniques, got a 70. so my overall grade just hit the toilet to like an 82, barely passing. Apparently like 20 people failed out of the class today :sad:


 
A 96 to 70? What happened?


----------



## Moriarty (Jan 31, 2009)

*EMT B Student*

Hi everyone, I'm Alex 23 years old and taking EMT Basic near Jackson.    My goal is to get into the field for a private ambulance company in Sacramento area.  

 We started January 20th and just got done with the legal issues.  Our scope of practice, Duty to Act,  Negligence DNR legislation etc.
  Next week were on anatomy and physiology.  I'm glad I took Anatomy and physiology right now haha.    They tried to stick the whole anatomy course in one chapter!  So that's what I'll be doing while the super bowl is going on.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mother of god, passed both of my EMT/primary care medic final practicals. *phew*  Now onto the written final, and then the classroom portion of the course is done...:wacko:


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 31, 2009)

Jochi congrats


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 1, 2009)

Moriarty said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Alex 23 years old and taking EMT Basic near Jackson. My goal is to get into the field for a private ambulance company in Sacramento area.
> 
> We started January 20th and just got done with the legal issues. Our scope of practice, Duty to Act, Negligence DNR legislation etc.
> Next week were on anatomy and physiology. I'm glad I took Anatomy and physiology right now haha. They tried to stick the whole anatomy course in one chapter! So that's what I'll be doing while the super bowl is going on.


 
What book are you using? Sounds like the same format we are following right now.


----------



## silver (Feb 1, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> What book are you using? Sounds like the same format we are following right now.



most people use Emergency Care by Brady and its mostly the 11th edition now...oh has the book changed since the 10th


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2009)

silver said:


> most people use Emergency Care by Brady and its mostly the 11th edition now...oh has the book changed since the 10th



That's what we are using.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 1, 2009)

We are using EMT Complete by Brady


----------



## Little Finder (Feb 1, 2009)

What line of work were / are yu in before deciding to become an EMT?


----------



## silver (Feb 1, 2009)

Little Finder said:


> What line of work were / are yu in before deciding to become an EMT?



You can be anything. Most of the time EMT students are switching careers or going into their first career.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Feb 1, 2009)

Little Finder said:


> What line of work were / are yu in before deciding to become an EMT?



Not an EMT student, but I'll play along because I'm bored at work...

Restaurant Host
Restaurant Dishwasher
McDonald's
Television station intern
Customer Service at a Credit Reporting Agency
Guitar Teacher
Sales Rep at a music store
Posting antiques on eBay

I also attended college, majoring in Mass Communications then switching to Sound Engineering.

I THINK that's it...


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 2, 2009)

Little Finder said:


> What line of work were / are yu in before deciding to become an EMT?


 
Well I have worked at K-mart and Del Taco. I use to be an explorer and volunteer firefighter. I also use to be a full-time student getting an AA in criminal justice. I am now an in-home caretaker for the state of California, a security guard and an EMT-B student. Hopefully in the near future I will be a full time EMT for an ambulance company and then in the later future either get my medic or become a police officer.


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 2, 2009)

Done with my EMT/PCP/EMT-I class! W00t! Now all I have left is ITLS (should be easy) and practicum.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 3, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Done with my EMT/PCP/EMT-I class! W00t! Now all I have left is ITLS (should be easy) and practicum.


 
Congrats and good luck!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 7, 2009)

So yea we had our first person get dropped today from class because of having 3 tardies. He just so happened to be our class president. So guess who took his place? ME


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 7, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So yea we had our first person get dropped today from class because of having 3 tardies. He just so happened to be our class president. So guess who took his place? ME



Ha, nice!


We had one person removed from the class right around finals time, but that was long overdue, it was way worse than being late 3x.


----------



## Second (Feb 8, 2009)

I  did my second ride time yesterday. it was great, got our butts handed to us but it was still fun 16 hours, around 13 calls and an out of town transfer and two in town transfers. but like I said it was great a couple of good calls 2 not doa's and some average. the guy i was riding with was an awesome medic, he let me take the lead on the low calls and all that good ole stuff, and he got me thinking on calls that were over my head.

great experience


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 8, 2009)

Second said:


> I did my second ride time yesterday. it was great, got our butts handed to us but it was still fun 16 hours, around 13 calls and an out of town transfer and two in town transfers. but like I said it was great a couple of good calls 2 not doa's and some average. the guy i was riding with was an awesome medic, he let me take the lead on the low calls and all that good ole stuff, and he got me thinking on calls that were over my head.
> 
> great experience


 
That's awesome. Sounds like fun. Good thing you had a good medic who let you do some hands on, I have heard some horror stories.


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2009)

silver said:


> You can be anything. Most of the time EMT students are switching careers or going into their first career.



Well you have to either be going into your first or switching   So I'd say all EMT's are doing that!


I got an 88 on my midterm last week, and tomorrow we're taking the weekly test, which obviously we have to get 80+ on or fail, it's all easy and good though! Then we're doing simulations for 4 hours, then Putting it all Together "Trauma" for the afternoon.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 10, 2009)

exodus said:


> Well you have to either be going into your first or switching  So I'd say all EMT's are doing that!


 
Lol yea that pretty much sums up the possibilities, either getting into your first or switching


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So yea we had our first person get dropped today from class because of having 3 tardies. He just so happened to be our class president. So guess who took his place? ME



I really wish my school would adopt a policy like that. Actually we HAVE a policy like that, but it is not enforced. We haven't gone over any new material in weeks because my instructor doesn't want to leave anyone behind, but one student who has missed more days then he has shown up, can't seem to find his way to class.

If he was just kicked out of the program already we wouldn't have a problem, but I guess that's what happens when your instructor is also the program head. Hmph.

Congrats on being the president. I was VP in our student association 'til I went on medical leave. So much fun! 

So as president what do you plan on doing?


----------



## Sieldan (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish we could peer drop folks.  There are a bunch (yes a Bunch) in my class that just dont get it, and apparently have no respect for the class.  Some of us are paying out of pocket, and want to get our monies worth.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 11, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I wish we could peer drop folks.  There are a bunch (yes a Bunch) in my class that just dont get it, and apparently have no respect for the class.  Some of us are paying out of pocket, and want to get our monies worth.



There will be justice. The ones who pay attention will be the ones who get the jobs. As they say... "The best revenge is living well"


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I wish we could peer drop folks.  There are a bunch (yes a Bunch) in my class that just dont get it, and apparently have no respect for the class.  Some of us are paying out of pocket, and want to get our monies worth.



They will get weeded out eventually, if not by the final, then by the NREMT, or finally the hiring process (hopefully).


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

There's always going to be the ones that thought the class would be easy. I took the accelerated course through a community college that was M-F, 8AM-5PM for 3 weeks, skills testing the Saturday after the final. I think we only had 2 drops and 1 fail, other than that, everyone passed with at least an 800/1000.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I noticed a few posts regarding the spleen, so I thought I would share. I'm not a student, but any information is helpful.

We were covering another area of our health region and got called to a 26A (sick person, non emerg response). Pt had 3 fractured ribs x 4 days. Pt was pale, diaphoretic and complaining of LUQ pain. Vitals O/A were: BP 106/64, Pulse 78 S/R, Resp 16 N/L, SPO2 not taken (due to equipment malfunction). Pt was ambulatory and moved himself to the stretcher. Tenderness noted to palpation of the LUQ (where the fractured ribs were). In the ambulance, Pts BP dropped to 84/40, Pulse of 76 S/R. Attempted 2 IV starts but was unsuccessful. Luckily, short transport time(<5 min). Vitals upon arrival at hospital were pretty much the same as when we got him in the ambulance. Hospital obtained an SPO2 of 95% on room air. 

2 days later I was at the same hospital while my GF underwent minor surgery. I saw my Pt from that emerg call on the same floor (looking MUCH better). Turns out, he had ruptured his spleen in the incident he recieved his fractured ribs from. Hospital didn't see it, or possibly didn't look for it as it was probably masked by his rib pain. The day we took him in, he got a CT, had surgery, and recieved 3 units of blood. 

The interesting thing is, my pt was going into hypovolemic shock and his heartrate remained normal the whole time. Pulse should have increased as BP dropped. So, just remember that not everything is textbook. I would have attempted more IV starts, but we had already arrived at the hospital.


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I wish we could peer drop folks.  There are a bunch (yes a Bunch) in my class that just dont get it, and apparently have no respect for the class.  Some of us are paying out of pocket, and want to get our monies worth.



LOL, tell me about it...couple of my classmates were actually immature enough to trash someone from the class on Facebook via comments on the class picture that everyone in the class (including the person) could see....unbelievable.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> LOL, tell me about it...couple of my classmates were actually immature enough to trash someone from the class on Facebook via comments on the class picture that everyone in the class (including the person) could see....unbelievable.



I think students should be banned from giving other people in class their face books, myspaces, livejournals, photobuckets, etc.

We had a whole lesbian myspace scandal pop up. Two girls posting on thier myspace about their "study groups" and then when someone makes a refrence to them being... together...they freak out and tell them that they're closed minded to think just because they're lesbians, they're doing eachother... yet when they post it all up on their myspace to see....


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think students should be banned from giving other people in class their face books, myspaces, livejournals, photobuckets, etc.



Our practicum coordinator actually added all of us to her Facebook. I couldn't very well not approve her request, so I did, to be polite, but have since quietly deleted her, since I like to keep my Facebook for real friends and not coworkers/supervisors/subordinates/teachers unless I can honestly say they are my close friend.


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 15, 2009)

We just went thru neurological, respiratory and cardiac emergencies. Only problem is we go through those chapters so fast.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So as president what do you plan on doing?


 
Well so far I have gotten on everyone's case about their uniforms. People not showing up in them or not tucking in shirts, stuff like that. That is about all I do. My instructor said he will really need my help with over the side but other then that just make sure everyone is in uniform and not acting like a retard. We have a bunch of 18 y/o boys that sit in the back corner that I have to keep reminding to shut the heck up.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 15, 2009)

So yea had my CPR class this weekend. Got 100% on the test, it wasn't hard, but we did have a couple of people fail it. My knees are bruised from crawling around on the cement for two days and my boots are all scuffed up but I managed to get through it and got my card.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 16, 2009)

I never got the point of in class uniforms. Really. If someone can't dress themselves appropriately for class then they have no business in EMS, it's a skill that's not hard to manage. But in class uniforms, especially tucked in shirts, is a bit on the extreme. Why? What is the point? If you are out in public or on a clinical or ride, I can understand but to just sit in a classroom for lecture? 

We have a polo we are supposed to wear in class and for rides. We have to buy them and one polo alone is $42.84 with tax. Do you know how quick those wear out having to wash them pretty much every night? How much that runs up the water bill? It's ridiculous.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I never got the point of in class uniforms. Really. If someone can't dress themselves appropriately for class then they have no business in EMS, it's a skill that's not hard to manage. But in class uniforms, especially tucked in shirts, is a bit on the extreme. Why? What is the point? If you are out in public or on a clinical or ride, I can understand but to just sit in a classroom for lecture?
> 
> We have a polo we are supposed to wear in class and for rides. We have to buy them and one polo alone is $42.84 with tax. Do you know how quick those wear out having to wash them pretty much every night? How much that runs up the water bill? It's ridiculous.


 
I like the idea of class uniforms. IMO it brings the class together and makes us look professional. For our class we do 4 hours of lecture and 4 hours of lab. During those 4 hours of lab we are all over campus so with the uniforms it distinguishes us from the rest of the school. 

42.84 for a polo is absolutely ridiculous I have never heard of that before. Our polos are only 12 bucks.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 16, 2009)

> 42.84 for a polo is absolutely ridiculous I have never heard of that before. Our polos are only 12 bucks.



That's what we said. Their argument is "They're really durable!" Which is actually true. Mine lasted from January of last year til about a week ago. Once it ripped though it was a pain in the @ss trying to get another one, I still haven't gotten my own and am borrowing a student who is much larger than me's spare polo and I look like a blimp who sprung a hole.


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, so I had 4 calls on Friday, the 13th, and not a single one since! That brings me to a total of 5 calls in 5+ days...this practicum is gonna take forever if it doesn't pick up. I have to do at least 25 calls, but they also gotta include 2 peds, and some other fairly specific stuff, so it's fair to expect that I'll have to do more than 25.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 16, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Man, so I had 4 calls on Friday, the 13th, and not a single one since! That brings me to a total of 5 calls in 5+ days...this practicum is gonna take forever if it doesn't pick up. I have to do at least 25 calls, but they also gotta include 2 peds, and some other fairly specific stuff, so it's fair to expect that I'll have to do more than 25.



Try having about a month to get four more live intubations and a child birth!


----------



## marineman (Feb 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Try having about a month to get four more live intubations and a child birth!



Are you allowed to go to the OR to do your intubations? That's what we do if we don't get enough in the field. We also go to OB if we're short on babies.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2009)

marineman said:


> Are you allowed to go to the OR to do your intubations? That's what we do if we don't get enough in the field. We also go to OB if we're short on babies.



Nope, unfortunately! I would LOVE to do an OR and OB rotation.

I almost got another live intubation yesterday but the RT student took precedence, as it should be!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I almost got another live intubation yesterday but the RT student took precedence, as it should be!


No, it shouldn't be.  RTs are going to be in their field for quite awhile before they are called on to perform unassisted, unsupervised intubations, if ever.  And their practice is in the clinical environment, where there is ample opportunity for such practice.  You, on the other hand, will have to be prepared from your very first shift to do it, do it unassisted and unsupervised, and do it right the first time.  I have no problem with RTs.  I used to be one.  But your training should very definitely take preference.  Perhaps if you were less accommodating and more aggressive?


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 18, 2009)

God, this practicum is going way too slow...Only 7 calls in 8 days! I'm pretty anxious for my 4-day break next week, hopefully I'll be at least halfway through by then.


----------



## dslprod (Feb 19, 2009)

finally finished my basics course on valentines day.  waiting for the NREMT authorization to Test # is driving me nuts ! its only been a day too Lol


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet no more weekend classes!!!! We did blood borne pathogens on 2-8, CPR on 2-14 and 2-15, and we just finished hazmat today 2-21! So yea now I get to stress about midterm which is gonna be on 3-6. We shall see how many remain out of 38 after midterm is done.


----------



## kymtgpro (Feb 23, 2009)

*First day in class*

Today was my first day in class.  A twelve week course w/ four hour weekday classes and eight hour weekend.  Started with CPR.  We are using the Brady 11th edition emergency care.  Looking forward to future classes.  One of the assistant instructors said he went directly into medic class after basic.  kinda got me thinking....


----------



## WarDance (Feb 23, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Sweet no more weekend classes!!!! We did blood borne pathogens on 2-8, CPR on 2-14 and 2-15, and we just finished hazmat today 2-21! So yea now I get to stress about midterm which is gonna be on 3-6. We shall see how many remain out of 38 after midterm is done.



38?!?!  Wow that's a big class!  My class started with 20 and we ended with 10.  I was very happy to be part of those 10!


----------



## kymtgpro (Feb 23, 2009)

WarDance said:


> 38?!?!  Wow that's a big class!  My class started with 20 and we ended with 10.  I was very happy to be part of those 10!



Were most of them drop outs or just couldnt hack the criteria.  I dont understand dropping out of a course that you cant get your money back on.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 23, 2009)

kymtgpro said:


> Were most of them drop outs or just couldnt hack the criteria.  I dont understand dropping out of a course that you cant get your money back on.



It's hard to say.  Our instructors liked us to think that they couldn't make it.  I think some failed tests but were given the chance to work hard, bring their grade up and make it happen but they refused.  There were several for sure that failed out.  

We actually could get some money back depending on how early you dropped out.  There were a couple that I think realized how much work it was and dropped out while they could still get money back.


----------



## EMT-B2B (Feb 24, 2009)

*Didease Cards*

Does anyone else have to do disease cards?  We have a  disease card due once a week on the assigned disease.  Easy to do and surprised how much I learn from doing one disease card.  The card has to include the cause, risk factors, signs and symptoms, and treatment.  Its in the same format as a written paper.  We also have SOAP Charts due once a week.  Im just curious if anyone else around the country does these?


----------



## WarDance (Feb 24, 2009)

EMT-B2B said:


> Does anyone else have to do disease cards?  We have a  disease card due once a week on the assigned disease.  Easy to do and surprised how much I learn from doing one disease card.  The card has to include the cause, risk factors, signs and symptoms, and treatment.  Its in the same format as a written paper.  We also have SOAP Charts due once a week.  Im just curious if anyone else around the country does these?



We didn't do those but they sound like they would be helpful.  We did have SOAP notes to do though.  We would have "on call" crews each night and we would be called to scenarios.  We would have a SOAP note due for the call the next class.  We had some pretty cool scenarios where we were called to actual houses and stuff.  It was really fun until we got yelled at for running bad calls!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 25, 2009)

EMT-B2B said:


> Does anyone else have to do disease cards? We have a disease card due once a week on the assigned disease. Easy to do and surprised how much I learn from doing one disease card. The card has to include the cause, risk factors, signs and symptoms, and treatment. Its in the same format as a written paper. We also have SOAP Charts due once a week. Im just curious if anyone else around the country does these?


 
Nope haven't done anything like that nor will we. We do have a pharm paper due in a few weeks though that I need to get started on. Also have this multicultural paper on how different cultures can affect EMS and how you treat a patient.


----------



## Second (Feb 26, 2009)

we've got a test monday on PEDS, birthing and some other stuff.

and mid-terms are come'n up in about two weeks.

yay :l


----------



## WarDance (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm taking the big one tomorrow!  That's right, I'm taking my written exam!


----------



## csly27 (Feb 27, 2009)

Moriarty said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Alex 23 years old and taking EMT Basic near Jackson.    My goal is to get into the field for a private ambulance company in Sacramento area.
> 
> We started January 20th and just got done with the legal issues.  Our scope of practice, Duty to Act,  Negligence DNR legislation etc.
> Next week were on anatomy and physiology.  I'm glad I took Anatomy and physiology right now haha.    They tried to stick the whole anatomy course in one chapter!  So that's what I'll be doing while the super bowl is going on.




Good luck getting a job in sac. That is where I live for now not a lot going on out here. we are actually moving to El Paso Next month. I just finished my class and did a 12 hour ride along with sac metro. Those guys were great. I ran 4 calls with them. I take my National Registry March 4th. A little nervous. But the ride along definaltly helped boost the confidence level. Hope to pass so i dont have to worry about retaking it when I get there.  Been studing like crazy. Good luck to you.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 28, 2009)

So I have midterm on March 6th and then we get our field packets and can start doing our ride outs. Got signed off on vitals today, about 40% of the class failed vitals....So yea now I get to stress out about midterm and then after that stress out about not fudging up on my ride outs.


----------



## csly27 (Feb 28, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So I have midterm on March 6th and then we get our field packets and can start doing our ride outs. Got signed off on vitals today, about 40% of the class failed vitals....So yea now I get to stress out about midterm and then after that stress out about not fudging up on my ride outs.



My midterm, I wanted to yack I was terrfied but it was not as bad as I thought it was and my ride along holy crap I knew I was doomed, But the guys I rode with were absolutly wonderful. They made me feel welcome and did not make me feel dumb. We spent 3 hours at a fundraiser called boot for the burn then I got to run 4 calls with them. 3 medical and one truama. I finally got my bloody valentine. Yeah I did it on v-day. That last call came 10 min before I was sceduled to go home it was great. It felt so natural. They let me do what I was conftortable doing. I did vitals, got to place ekg leads, glucose test, switch out 02 cylinder. It was amazing. Learn the back of the rig, ask qestions if you are not comfy doing something just let them know. You will do great. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 2, 2009)

csly27 said:


> My midterm, I wanted to yack I was terrfied but it was not as bad as I thought it was and my ride along holy crap I knew I was doomed, But the guys I rode with were absolutly wonderful. They made me feel welcome and did not make me feel dumb. We spent 3 hours at a fundraiser called boot for the burn then I got to run 4 calls with them. 3 medical and one truama. I finally got my bloody valentine. Yeah I did it on v-day. That last call came 10 min before I was sceduled to go home it was great. It felt so natural. They let me do what I was conftortable doing. I did vitals, got to place ekg leads, glucose test, switch out 02 cylinder. It was amazing. Learn the back of the rig, ask qestions if you are not comfy doing something just let them know. You will do great. Have fun and good luck.


 
Yea I have heard our midterm isn't that bad but I am still nervous. The thing that really gets me is that it's a do or die thing. Eh better stop messing around on here and get back to studying...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 2, 2009)

Think of it like this--- the midterm only has half of what you'll need to know overall!

As long as there is no OB-GYN in the test, you'll be fine as that was the single lowest scoring test when I was in class.


My avg for test was 92... got an 86 on OB.  Grr.


----------



## KempoEMT (Mar 2, 2009)

We' have to pass the written test with an 80 or better, and we have 3 skill stations to complete and pass.  I am going to kick its booty!  and we have chapters 1-20 in the AAOS book, so through OB/GYN.  Here we go.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 2, 2009)

grRRr i failed my first attempt on the NReMT exam, few more days til i can retest, another $70 and an hour an a half drive to the testing center !


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Think of it like this--- the midterm only has half of what you'll need to know overall!
> 
> As long as there is no OB-GYN in the test, you'll be fine as that was the single lowest scoring test when I was in class.
> 
> ...


 
Yea OB-GYN will be on our final which is like 200 questions worth 500 points.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 3, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> We' have to pass the written test with an 80 or better, and we have 3 skill stations to complete and pass. I am going to kick its booty! and we have chapters 1-20 in the AAOS book, so through OB/GYN. Here we go.


 
Yea we have to get an 80 or better also. We only had to pass our vitals station this time because we are going to start our ride outs. All our others skills are going to be in one day!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 3, 2009)

dslprod said:


> grRRr i failed my first attempt on the NReMT exam, few more days til i can retest, another $70 and an hour an a half drive to the testing center !


 
Why did you fail?


----------



## dslprod (Mar 3, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Why did you fail?



did pretty bad on pediatrics and cardia =/


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 4, 2009)

dslprod said:


> did pretty bad on pediatrics and cardia =/


 
Well at least you know what to work on now. If you failed and had no idea why that would be a problem.


----------



## Carol B (Mar 4, 2009)

*New but not*

Hi I just started an EMT B class last Thursday. I have been doing this off and on since 1990. First time in New Mexico, most of my time in Alaska. I can't believe I am already stumped by one question. Oh well, I will figure it out. We also test out in May.


----------



## Tmurphy (Mar 5, 2009)

I am 20 (21 in May). I have to go through an application process and be selected into the program. Hopefully, I will be starting my EMT-B program in the Summer semester. I took the MFR class because it was a requirement for my Criminal Justice degree, so I feel I could have a slight advantage in the class, maybe not. We'll see.

Oh, btw, I go to Wayne County Community College in Michigan.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't wait to finish my EMT class.  Only 6 more days!!!! (of class including the state test)


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Holy crap I got a 97% on my midterm!!! Highest in my class! I guess those study groups really do work, that and studying every waking moment I had. So now that that is done I do my ride outs. Have 2 out of 4 scheduled so far, one with AMR on Thursday the 12th and another with the local hospital on Wednesday the 18th.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Carol B said:


> Hi I just started an EMT B class last Thursday. I have been doing this off and on since 1990. First time in New Mexico, most of my time in Alaska. I can't believe I am already stumped by one question. Oh well, I will figure it out. We also test out in May.


 
What question are you stumped on? We are here to help!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tmurphy said:


> I am 20 (21 in May). I have to go through an application process and be selected into the program. Hopefully, I will be starting my EMT-B program in the Summer semester. I took the MFR class because it was a requirement for my Criminal Justice degree, so I feel I could have a slight advantage in the class, maybe not. We'll see.
> 
> Oh, btw, I go to Wayne County Community College in Michigan.


 
Why did you have to take an MFR class for your CJ degree? I didn't have to take one for mine and have never heard of that until just now...You will have a bit of an advantage to begin with but you quickly go more in depth and then its all brand new stuff. My MFR class did give me a great head start though in the sense of trauma and vitals.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> I can't wait to finish my EMT class. Only 6 more days!!!! (of class including the state test)


 
Dude I still have until mid May...I'm jealous...


----------



## dslprod (Mar 7, 2009)

2nd attempt on NREMT next friday !


----------



## Fragger (Mar 7, 2009)

We start our  class monday B) ,,,,,,,I    am old..................61  going on 19 bwahhahahahhahah..
I tell the young kids around me, when they refer to the "old veterens " "I may be old, but I an still run fastter , jump higher , dive deeper and come out drier than most ole foggies my age!!Great thread !!


----------



## McCollum3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*EMT-B Student (NC)*

My name is J.D. and I began my EMT-B class on Jan. 13 and we have covered quite a bit of material from basic safety to A&P to Scene Size-Up and Patient Assessment, now we are on to trauma and ambulance driving and operations.
I hope to read what others have posted and be able to share "war stories" with everyone


----------



## McCollum3 (Mar 7, 2009)

dslprod said:


> 2nd attempt on NREMT next friday !



good luck!


----------



## peskyfish (Mar 8, 2009)

Just wanted to drop in this thread and say hi. I'm a 37 yo who lives in Los Angeles who will be starting my EMT-B class on Monday, I cant wait! I got a scholarship with a  local ambulance company(they will reimburse my tuition once I pass the class and get hired) and after I'm done if all go's well(no reason it shouldn't) a job with that company.
I took an EMT-B class about 15 years ago while I was working at a hospital as an orderly/NA, I just never took my certs(long story).

Will be dropping back in soon.


Andy


----------



## Tmurphy (Mar 8, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Why did you have to take an MFR class for your CJ degree? I didn't have to take one for mine and have never heard of that until just now...You will have a bit of an advantage to begin with but you quickly go more in depth and then its all brand new stuff. My MFR class did give me a great head start though in the sense of trauma and vitals.



There may be instances when a law enforcement officer is called to the scene and a medical emergency presents itself unknowingly. What are you going to do, just have the officer sit on his hands while this person dies?

Same for corrections. In the medical world you need to act fast, and as CJ is a public service like firefighters(who need to be EMTs in most cities), it is natural to assume law enforcement have some type of medical training to use until a higher level of care is available.


----------



## KempoEMT (Mar 8, 2009)

had midterm today, just finished written test, then we have skills.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tmurphy said:


> There may be instances when a law enforcement officer is called to the scene and a medical emergency presents itself unknowingly. What are you going to do, just have the officer sit on his hands while this person dies?
> 
> Same for corrections. In the medical world you need to act fast, and as CJ is a public service like firefighters(who need to be EMTs in most cities), it is natural to assume law enforcement have some type of medical training to use until a higher level of care is available.


 
Yes I know officers need to have their medical first responder, I just said I never heard of it being a requirement for the CJ degree.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 8, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> had midterm today, just finished written test, then we have skills.


 
How did you do?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 8, 2009)

peskyfish said:


> Just wanted to drop in this thread and say hi. I'm a 37 yo who lives in Los Angeles who will be starting my EMT-B class on Monday, I cant wait! I got a scholarship with a local ambulance company(they will reimburse my tuition once I pass the class and get hired) and after I'm done if all go's well(no reason it shouldn't) a job with that company.
> I took an EMT-B class about 15 years ago while I was working at a hospital as an orderly/NA, I just never took my certs(long story).
> 
> Will be dropping back in soon.
> ...


 
Welcome. Study hard and practice practice practice!


----------



## yogakat (Mar 9, 2009)

i guess i'll drop in here...

i'm not a student yet...i start my first responder in may, apply to emt in june and hopefully start in the fall...and i'm actually thinking about just going straight thru for paramedic

i'm 39 and if class is anything like going back to my old campus last week to get my transcripts, i'll be old enough to be a parent to everyone in the class!

i'm also a yoga teacher and i plan on continuing to teach even after i start working.  and i'm sure that being really flexible can help me maneuver around inside of the trucks!

i've been thinking about this for a long time now and i'm so excited to be so close to starting!

i luv exclamation points!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 10, 2009)

yogakat said:


> i guess i'll drop in here...
> 
> i'm not a student yet...i start my first responder in may, apply to emt in june and hopefully start in the fall...and *i'm actually thinking about just going straight thru for paramedic*
> 
> ...


 
Well first off welcome and good luck. You need to check with which school you would like to take your paramedic at, some if not most require you to have experience as an EMT-B first. The school I am currently at requires at least 6 month of full time or 1000 hours of part time.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 14, 2009)

So I had my first ride out. 12 hour shift with 5 calls. Possible leg fx, syncope, fall with possible hip fx, crazy old homeless lady who just wanted drugs, and a SOB. What was really cool was right after we dropped off the crazy homeless lady the other ambulance brought in a difficulty breathing. I was able to go in the room and watch them treat him. He ended up having a spontaneous pneumothorax and had to put in a chest tube. When they first brought him in they could barely get his O2 sat up to 85% but once they put that chest tube in with in like 30 seconds it went up to 100%.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 14, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> crazy old homeless lady who just wanted drugs, and a *SOB*.



I know women can be a PITA, but dang 


Glad you had fun.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

> crazy old homeless lady who just wanted drugs



Were you there for her entire stay in the hospital? Did she specifically state she just wanted drugs? If not, then it is unfair of you to make that assesment.


----------



## csly27 (Mar 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I know women can be a PITA, but dang
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun.



lol my mom calls me PITA.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Were you there for her entire stay in the hospital? Did she specifically state she just wanted drugs? If not, then it is unfair of you to make that assesment.


 
She was at the hospital 12 hours before hand. After we put her in a room the RN came up to us and told us what happened during her last visit. She came in complaining of chest pain and "green stuff" coming out of her nose. The physician on duty gave her a prescription and she threw a fit saying she wanted the drugs in hand right now or she wasn't leaving. They apparently tried to explain to her that that wasn't possible that she would have to get the prescription filled at a pharmacy. Long story short she ended up verbally threatening the RN and the police were called to escort her out of the hospital. So now 12 hours later we are bringing her back in with the same c/c and the doctor was not too happy with us. We ended up coming back to the hospital 2 hours later, she was gone and the RN said the police had to be called again to escort her off the premises. So was I there for her "whole" hospital stay? No. Did I hear her say she just wanted drugs? NO. But from the situation and what I heard from hospital staff, we all came to the conclusion that yes that is what she was there for.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I know women can be a PITA, but dang
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun.


 
LOL. Sorry should have made that more clear, we had a another patient who had SOB (shortness of breath)


----------



## discworldfan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi!
Almost halfway done with my class - which is just an exspensive recert considering I let my cert expire in 02.:wacko:

All I can say is, anyone wanting to take this class in the Los Angeles/South Bay area - stay away from SCROC in Torrance. I started that class last year -  Feb 08. By Spring Break we had only completed CPR, vitals, and were just beginning patient assessment! No text book, no skills sheets, nada. I didn't bother going back after break.

Now I'm at LA Harbor College and I must say this is by far a much better course.

Each week we have an exam on a couple of chapters and now 4 or 5 weeks into the labs we are already testing out on some skills. Defintiely keeps the mind working.

The only thing I'm not looking forward to are the ride-a-longs. I'll do the ER rotations no problem, but they can keep the ambulance shifts. Been there, done that, didn't bother to get the shirt.

Anyone else in the South Bay?


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 17, 2009)

discworldfan said:


> The only thing I'm not looking forward to are the ride-a-longs. I'll do the ER rotations no problem, but they can keep the ambulance shifts. Been there, done that, didn't bother to get the shirt.




Okay, I'm confused.... if you don't want to ride in an ambulance.. why are you in EMT class? I mean, you do know that the end result, after you pass the class and get your cert is to actually ride in the ambulance.... it really is a very vital part of the job.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 17, 2009)

hey good luck to all u future emt's and medics students, i recently passed my nremt-b exam on the 2nd try woo hoo.  now just gotta wait for everything to fall into place !


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 18, 2009)

Going on a clinical today. Its from 1900 to 0700 at a local hospital. Hopefully things go well and I can get some more experience.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 18, 2009)

dslprod said:


> hey good luck to all u future emt's and medics students, i recently passed my nremt-b exam on the 2nd try woo hoo. now just gotta wait for everything to fall into place !


 
Congratulations!


----------



## discworldfan (Mar 18, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I'm confused.... if you don't want to ride in an ambulance.. why are you in EMT class? I mean, you do know that the end result, after you pass the class and get your cert is to actually ride in the ambulance.... it really is a very vital part of the job.



Or work in an ER, or an Urgent Care, or a clinic - or deploy with a DMAT team, or work at Disneyland or Universal, or be event staff, or work on tv/movie sets (they prefer medics, but if you know a guy who knows a guy....)

I understand that the majority of EMTs want to, and do work in EMS on ambulances, but I already had that experience for 10 years. Time for something a little bit different.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 18, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Going on a clinical today. Its from 1900 to 0700 at a local hospital. Hopefully things go well and I can get some more experience.




hey good luck with this im sure it'll be a great experience for u as it was for me.  didnt get anything too crazy but it was fun, especially when the drunks came in Lol


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 19, 2009)

discworldfan said:


> Or work in an ER, or an Urgent Care, or a clinic - or deploy with a DMAT team, or work at Disneyland or Universal, or be event staff, or work on tv/movie sets (they prefer medics, but if you know a guy who knows a guy....)



Sorry, Disney does CNAs and LVNs  (and, I hope to god that I don't have a real emergency there, the one I've run into was HORRID), last I checked, urgent cares don't take EMTs, same as clinics.  Just sayin...


----------



## dslprod (Mar 20, 2009)

just got my ambulance drivers certificate today woo hoo ! just waiting on my EMS card to come in the mail then off to find a job.  good luck guys =)


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 24, 2009)

So I had a clinical on Wednesday the 18th and a ride out on Saturday the 21st. The clinical was good, got some more experience. Was able to splint up a broken arm, do compressions on an cardiac arrest, do a bunch of EKGs and hook people up to monitors. We had a GSW walk in, they were shot in the shoulder. The most interesting thing of the night was the 51-50. Sheriffs brought him in, apparently he exposed himself to a dog and then starting to crawl in the middle of the street. He was pretty out there with all the stories he came up with. He was ca;m at first but as the night progressed he got more agitated and one thing lead to another and security ended up having to tackle him and put him in soft restraints. The soft restraints didn't hold him though so they ended up putting him in leather ones.

My ride out was nothing too interesting. Girl who called because she was throwing up after a night out drinking  We also had a person who was SOB and was in atrial fibrillation. The ride out I did was actually with my instructor and he said I did really good on my patient assessments. So yea I am done with my ride outs now.


----------



## FR Wrath (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually just passed my mock registry! Only one in my class who didn't fail any stations and I also had the highest scoring final exam! Now just doing test preps for the CBT and NREMT registry.


----------



## peskyfish (Mar 26, 2009)

discworldfan said:


> Hi!
> Almost halfway done with my class - which is just an exspensive recert considering I let my cert expire in 02.:wacko:
> 
> All I can say is, anyone wanting to take this class in the Los Angeles/South Bay area - stay away from SCROC in Torrance. I started that class last year -  Feb 08. By Spring Break we had only completed CPR, vitals, and were just beginning patient assessment! No text book, no skills sheets, nada. I didn't bother going back after break.
> ...



Hey discworldfan,

I'm just a few blocks from your shool, in Lomita. I'm currently enrolled at the CIEMT course at McCormick whick I was sponsered by(they paid for the course if a pass of course).This is my second time in an EMT class and I must say I'm real happy(as well as other students in class I spoke with) with the program, its a 7 week course 3x a week, so you better not fall behind! We dont get to the the hospital clinicals, only the ride-a-long. My instructor said they dont do the hospital clinicals any more?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 30, 2009)

FR Wrath said:


> I actually just passed my mock registry! Only one in my class who didn't fail any stations and I also had the highest scoring final exam! Now just doing test preps for the CBT and NREMT registry.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## jochi1543 (Apr 2, 2009)

So I finished my EMT/EMT-I practicum a few weeks ago....an absolutely miserable experience that has created in me a bona fide aversion to EMS. I am currently debating the merits of even paying for the provincial licensing exam to upgrade to EMT. Thankfully, I still found that I loved interacting with patients, that my skills were good, and that I had no problem making my patients and their families feel at ease, so healthcare is definitely a field I want to be in....but in the end, the experience also showed me that I will not be happy being anything other than a physician in the long term, so if I don't get into med school this year, I'm going to channel all my energy into improving my med application as opposed to contemplating any more backup plans. So while some say it was a waste of time, I disagree, it was still very valuable to me. Thankfully, the pay is good enough for me to be able to afford to work on other projects.


----------



## EMT-Dan (Apr 2, 2009)

Just threw my name out there in the intro thread, and I figured that I would in here too since I'm an EMT-B student now. I'm going to be finishing in early June and my class has made it through AMS and Diabetic Emergencies. Got our first 8-hour practical our Saturday. Very excited. B)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 2, 2009)

> urgent cares don't take EMTs,



I work in a pediatric urgent care clinic as an EMT.. 

And I do more than any EMT on the street. And get paid more than most medics.


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey. Im 25 from Baton Rouge, LA  and I finish EMT B School on May 14. Im excited because Saturday is my first 12 hour clinical. (We are only required to do 1 shift but Im doing 3 to get the experience under my belt.) Im really nervous. Any suggestions?? Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2009)

aandjmayne said:


> Hey. Im 25 from Baton Rouge, LA  and I finish EMT B School on May 14. Im excited because Saturday is my first 12 hour clinical. (We are only required to do 1 shift but Im doing 3 to get the experience under my belt.) Im really nervous. Any suggestions?? Thanks, Amanda




Only one?!  Wow.


Bring food
Bring an attitude to learn
Enjoy your (limited) time
Don't be afraid to screw up, it happens
Don't be afraid to ask questions, that's what you're there for.
Again, enjoy.  If you don't enjoy this job, there is no reason to do it.


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind. I was debating on bringing my lunch/dinner whatever it is...  (Im working a 7p-7a shift. ) Im a little too eager I think.. just nervous about the first time out. but I know Im going to love this job..  Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2009)

Let me rephrase...

bring food for your PRECPTOR.  You can starve 


But really, keep your bg up, as having a student faint because of low bg is never fun... to the student.  Always is to everyone else!


Ambulance or ED?


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL I'll be sure and do that.  .... Oh and Ambulance..


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 8, 2009)

aandjmayne said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I was debating on bringing my lunch/dinner whatever it is... (Im working a 7p-7a shift. ) Im a little too eager I think.. just nervous about the first time out. but I know Im going to love this job.. Thanks, Amanda


 
Just in case you are too busy for lunch or dinner bring some quick snacks like protein bars. BTW if you weren't nervous then I would be worried!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm soon to be 19 and I'm starting EMT-B classes in the fall. I've been studying the basics for a couple of years now, just a matter of getting my certs. took me a while to get over my needle phobia though.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Hi, I'm soon to be 19 and I'm starting EMT-B classes in the fall. I've been studying the basics for a couple of years now, just a matter of getting my certs. took me a while to get over my needle phobia though.


 
Welcome! Good luck with class!


----------



## john76 (Apr 15, 2009)

hi everyone iam 32  and start my emt basic august 13.I think this thread is a greaat idea because iam sure we will all have a lot of questions as our classes progress i know i will.My first question is should i take a cpr class before i start my emt course?


----------



## EMT-Dan (Apr 15, 2009)

john76 said:


> hi everyone iam 32  and start my emt basic august 13.I think this thread is a greaat idea because iam sure we will all have a lot of questions as our classes progress i know i will.My first question is should i take a cpr class before i start my emt course?



Hey John76,
It should be built into the course. That's how mine was; the first two days were CPR trainning and testing.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 15, 2009)

Some require CPR as a precourse. Some have it built in. Ask your counselor/instructors. 

R/r911


----------



## Patrol42 (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be starting the 22nd of June and the class with finish 31st of July the I'm excited!


----------



## tonitiger (Apr 17, 2009)

*need some answers??*

I’m 40 years old and live in North Hollywood. I’ve recently been working as a producer in the Film and TV industry for last 15 years. I’m recently laid off and wanting to pursue a dream of being an EMT/Paramedic. I hope to work in the field as well as combine my training with my movie work in the future. 

I am in dire need of some guidance. I have questions that the internet just doesn’t answer.
Can you help me…please? 
I’m looking into taking the accelerated course at CIEMT in Long Beach in May.
Do you have any info on that school?
Do you know of a better school?
What’s the difference between EMT I and EMT b?

I guess I just crave some answers from a “live” person.

Thanks in advance,
Toni


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm starting school on May 4th and have been reading my book and making flash cards etc. I don't see myself having any problems with the material, in theory, my question is: How much field training can I expect to get before actually being on the job? I mean, there's really only so much that can be taught in the classroom.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 17, 2009)

john76 said:


> hi everyone iam 32  and start my emt basic august 13.I think this thread is a greaat idea because iam sure we will all have a lot of questions as our classes progress i know i will.My first question is should i take a cpr class before i start my emt course?


thats a question i have too...i can take on but it takes moolah here so i need to know.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Some require CPR as a precourse. Some have it built in. Ask your counselor/instructors.
> 
> R/r911


 
Yes contact your school. My school had it built in as a weekend class but at my friends school they had to have their CPR Cert before enrolling.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 18, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> How much field training can I expect to get before actually being on the job? I mean, there's really only so much that can be taught in the classroom.


 
It depends on how much your school requires and also allows you to do. It also all depends on what type of calls you get when doing your ride outs.

My school required and only allowed us to do 40 hours. It may seem like a lot but it's not.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 18, 2009)

So yea school is almost over. Last day is May 15th. We have written final on the 1st and then skills on the 8th. I am going to be sad when it is over. The majority of the class has formed such a close bond with each other that we actually talk and see each other out side of class quite often.

It's kinda funny looking back. I was so anxious and nervous to start school. It finally started and everything seemed so overwhelming. Now with only a couple more weeks to go I am like wow I can't believe I am almost done.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 18, 2009)

That's what class does to ya. I can't wait for medic class to start, as it will be like that for a full year.

AS for how much time you can expect to do in a truck during class, that depends solely on your school.  Mine required 36 hours ER, and 48 hours ambulance.  I did about 130 total.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 18, 2009)

tonitiger said:


> I’m 40 years old and live in North Hollywood. I’ve recently been working as a producer in the Film and TV industry for last 15 years. I’m recently laid off and wanting to pursue a dream of being an EMT/Paramedic. I hope to work in the field as well as combine my training with my movie work in the future.
> 
> I am in dire need of some guidance. I have questions that the internet just doesn’t answer.
> Can you help me…please?
> ...




in my opinion, an accelerated course is never a way to go. maybe if you were doing research for your other career, yes. but if you actually plan on handling patients, no. medical training is something that should never be rushed in my opinion. we lose so much that we learn anyway, that god only knows that shoving ems abbreviations in there on top of patient assessment skills and the definition of cardiac tamponade will only further confuse you, especially if you have no other medical knowledge. i say standard course all the way!


----------



## D_H (Apr 20, 2009)

tonitiger said:


> I’m 40 years old and live in North Hollywood. I’ve recently been working as a producer in the Film and TV industry for last 15 years. I’m recently laid off and wanting to pursue a dream of being an EMT/Paramedic. I hope to work in the field as well as combine my training with my movie work in the future.
> 
> I am in dire need of some guidance. I have questions that the internet just doesn’t answer.
> Can you help me…please?
> ...



tonitiger,
I start an accelerated EMT-B course tomorrow that will run through the first week of July.  I would assume the EMT-I would be the intermediate coursework you can take following basic. I think that is usually IV treatment and administration of drugs. Have you checked yahoo!answers? There might be a post there that has better information than what I have provided.
Good luck with the class!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 20, 2009)

D_H said:


> tonitiger,
> I would assume the EMT-I would be the intermediate coursework you can take following basic. I think that is usually IV treatment and administration of drugs. Have you checked yahoo!answers?



Unless you live in California, like tonitiger does.  Then, most likely, he's asking about EMT-I (One) not EMT-I (Eye).  If that's the case, there is no difference between EMT-B and EMT-I


----------



## Second (Apr 20, 2009)

yea there's no real differance between B and I. but to me you get a little more of why or what might be causing what ever it is there symptoms present. me personaly, I like knowing a little more than just load and go I think you can treat the pt. better that way.

but hey just me


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 20, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Unless you live in California, like tonitiger does.  Then, most likely, he's asking about EMT-I (One) not EMT-I (Eye).  If that's the case, there is no difference between EMT-B and EMT-I



Comparrison of DOT EMS Clasifications an California EMS Clasifications:

EMT-B is EMT-1
EMT-I dosen't really exit much out here.  Some of the National Parks have them (i.e. Yosemite) and a few older ones still exist.
EMT-P is still a Paramedic.

All the course work and scope of practice remain the same.  Oh, and First Responder is still First Responder, which is pretty much usless as a certification if you plan on making a career out of EMS in California.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a question- what were you guys expected to have, materials/eqipment wise, for your classes? Just looking for input. I know all classes are different.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 20, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> It depends on how much your school requires and also allows you to do. It also all depends on what type of calls you get when doing your ride outs.
> 
> My school required and only allowed us to do 40 hours. It may seem like a lot but it's not.




Well, not to sound sadistic, but I hope we get some pretty involved calls on my "ride outs". I don't want to have mild calls during my class and then my first day on the job get a gruesome multi-victim accident or something. I want a little preparation.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Just a question- what were you guys expected to have, materials/eqipment wise, for your classes? Just looking for input. I know all classes are different.


 
Something to write with, something to write on, and a watch. My school also required a uniform: dark blue pants, black boots, black belt, and school uniform polo, a N-95 mask, and obviously our books. They also strongly recommended a stethoscope and B/P cuff. I would suggest you get a cheap set because the time they give you in school will probably not be enough practice to get it down. Taking B/Ps on a person sitting on a couch is completely different then in the back of the ambulance with their arm bouncing all over the place and all the road noise.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 21, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Well, not to sound sadistic, but I hope we get some pretty involved calls on my "ride outs". I don't want to have mild calls during my class and then my first day on the job get a gruesome multi-victim accident or something. I want a little preparation.


 
It's not sadistic, everyone wants the "good" calls.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 21, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> It's not sadistic, everyone wants the "good" calls.


Yeah, no one wants to be the guy who has 'old lady fell down' calls all night
(which happens almost every night at midnight here)


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well had my last quiz today for class. We have our written final on May 1st and then our skills final on May 8th. I better start studying my arse off.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2009)

How many drops?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> How many drops?


 
Meaning from the class?

We had 3 students dropped because of absences or tardies. We lost about 6 or 7 because they couldn't pass midterm. I am not sure how many do not have enough points to take the final. We still have about 28 or so in class. Some of the other class are down to like 10 students left.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2009)

Not bad then.


My class started with 45, ended with 21.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Not bad then.
> 
> 
> My class started with 45, ended with 21.


 
Yea we kind of lucked out. Our instructor is still a paramedic in the field so he knows the up to date stuff going on and he also had the highest success rate with students passing the class and national registry out of the other 4 teachers at the school. I really like his teaching style. I have gotten some pretty bad teachers in the quest for my AA degree so I know how lucky we are to have someone who cares the way he does.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 27, 2009)

Wooo Hoooo! School starts Monday! Yippppeeee....!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Wooo Hoooo! School starts Monday! Yippppeeee....!



All shots up to date?


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> All shots up to date?



LMAO, yes but seriously, isn't there an TB vaccine I can get?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2009)

My understanding is that, in general, the TB exam isn't recommended for the general population. One of the problems with the vaccine is that you will no longer be able to take the PPD test. Instead you have to get a chest xray ever few years.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 27, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> My understanding is that, in general, the TB exam isn't recommended for the general population. One of the problems with the vaccine is that you will no longer be able to take the PPD test. Instead you have to get a chest xray ever few years.



The PPD test always shows a false positive on me anyway. I always have to take a chest xray so I would just rather lower my odds and get the vaccine if there is one.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2009)

In that case, it would definately be something worth discussing with your PMD.


----------



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> All shots up to date?



Speaking of shots, I have to get the chicken pox vaccine since I never had it as a child. I hear that it is much more dangerous to get the disease as an adult :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2009)

Much higher risk of death as an adult.






Not to scare you or anything.


----------



## EMTCop86 (May 2, 2009)

Passed my final. Got a 94% on it. Now time to study for skills and then the NREMTB!


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2009)

Congrats!

Just remember: Airway, airway, airway!


----------



## EMTCop86 (May 2, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just remember: Airway, airway, airway!


 
Thank you!


----------



## garett1979 (May 7, 2009)

*Almost there*

Im two weeks shy of being done with my bls class.I have haad the most awesome instuctor in the world, and have learned every aspect of bls. Although ride time isnot required of bls students i have done so for the past two months, and it will blow your mind how you react in a true emergency situation. My first call was a 9 echo 1. If you have the chance to do ride time as a bls student take it from me DO IT


----------



## Second (May 7, 2009)

garett1979 said:


> Although ride time isnot required of bls students i have done so for the past two months, and it will blow your mind how you react in a true emergency situation. My first call was a 9 echo 1. If you have the chance to do ride time as a bls student take it from me DO IT



the minimal required ride time for EMT-I is like 16 or 21 hours(two or three eight hour shifts). Any ways I added up my time just to see how much I had... over 170 hours of ride time  I near about craped out a brick, but I loved every second of it 

we graduate it september


----------



## EMTCop86 (May 11, 2009)

Passed skills! Last day of class is on the 15th and then graduation is on the 20th. Not sure when NREMT test will be. We will be going over all that stuff on the last day of class. Wow I can't believe it's over.


----------



## aandjmayne (May 11, 2009)

We finish on the 15th as well. Our Final written is on the 14th and practicals on the 15th.. I cant believe it is over either.. it seems like it goes by so fast. Im going to take the next offered registry but dont know when it is yet we're going to register on Friday. Im so excited..


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 11, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just remember: Airway, airway, airway!



Honestly guys (and gals), if you learn nothing else, remember this!! I just stuck to ABC's on my NREMT and passed with ~72 questions.  It's not rocket science, and you will likely learn all you need to on the job.


----------



## aandjmayne (May 11, 2009)

thanks... I'll be sure to remember that.... quick question.... anybody here take their basic practical exam recently??? Just curious as to what your medical assessment scenario was.. thanks.. ^_^


----------



## be_THE_B (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to be taking my practicals this saturday. =] Finally testing out! Wahoo!

I'll do my best to remember the scenerio i get


----------



## EMTCop86 (May 12, 2009)

aandjmayne said:


> thanks... I'll be sure to remember that.... quick question.... anybody here take their basic practical exam recently??? Just curious as to what your medical assessment scenario was.. thanks.. ^_^


 
Yea I got an overdose/poisoning.


----------



## Sieldan (May 12, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Thirty-three here.  Just started class on Monday of this week.  Only been to two classes as its a Monday & Wednesday class.  But we're there from 8:30 to 3.  Haven't done much yet, just admin/paperwork.  Looking forward to getting into the deeper stuf.



Well, I guess I am no longer an EMT-B student.   Ive completed the class, passed the Registry, and received my state License. P-1 starts on May 25th.  Now if I can just get a job.


----------



## Moriarty (May 12, 2009)

I just got done with my evaluation.  We have two classes left.  A final review and the final.  my medical evaluation was easy.  It was difficulty breathing.  The patient had no medications and it was just transport O^2 Vital signs recheck interventions and vitals.  I got lucky 
Now just the NREMT h34r:


----------



## aandjmayne (May 12, 2009)

congrats. good luck..  and thanks everybody


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2009)

Moriarty said:


> I just got done with my evaluation.  We have two classes left.  A final review and the final.  my medical evaluation was easy.  It was difficulty breathing.  The patient had no medications and it was just transport O^2 Vital signs recheck interventions and vitals.  I got lucky
> Now just the NREMT h34r:



No albuterol?


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2009)

Linuss said:


> No albuterol?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Moriarty (May 13, 2009)

The evaluator told us that this was his first time he's ever had this problem.


----------



## guardian528 (May 21, 2009)

finished up the class 2 days ago, got my nremt practical on saturday


----------



## Durchii (May 21, 2009)

Nineteen years old here and new to the forum itself. Completed my EMT-B class on May 10th, as well as practicals. Finished with ten students out of an original head count of twenty five. Great Instructor, though! I would definitely work with him again.

Scheduling my NREMT Exam in the next month or two, after some rigorous studying.


----------



## NC13 (May 22, 2009)

I'm starting my EMT-B course in July. Its 5 weeks. I hope I'll be able to handle it. I went through OEC (Outdoor Emergency Care) last fall in order to become a Ski Patroller. Some EMT's that are on the Patrol have told me that OEC is actually harder than EMT, but will see. I'm really excited to see some stuff off the snow.


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 25, 2009)

*Can't wait!!*

I start EMT-B on 6/1 I can't wait! anyone from NJ that can give me some insight as to what to expect? From what I hear its a pretty demanding class so I'm going to give it 110%


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

I appreciate all the Bs and since I have passed through it I plan to join First Responders here in Georgia asahp.  (Yes I am human, I need to fritter and waste the hours in off hand ways).


----------



## johnnyreb132 (May 29, 2009)

*Choosing Practicals Partners*

Does anyone have advice on how to choose a "good" partner for the practical exams for the state's certification?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2009)

johnnyreb132 said:


> Does anyone have advice on how to choose a "good" partner for the practical exams for the state's certification?



Doesn't matter.  As long as you do what you're supposed to, and point out any mistakes that they make if it effects what you do, than you'll pass.

My partner dropped the leg doing traction splints.  I told the tester what should have happened, and I passed while he failed.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Nope, unfortunately! I would LOVE to do an OR and OB rotation.
> 
> I almost got another live intubation yesterday but the RT student took precedence, as it should be!



RT's can intubate?!?!

We had a medic student take an intubation over our MD resident.  Guess we do things backwards here!! lol


----------



## bigcountryEMS32 (Jun 1, 2009)

EMT-B state exam. June 12th!!


----------



## Second (Jun 5, 2009)

passed third quarter finals and practical tests(aced the practicals) sitting on a 90 for a overall grade one more quarter after a month off, cant wait to get back and finish.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

Jeremy89 said:


> RT's can intubate?!?!
> 
> We had a medic student take an intubation over our MD resident.  Guess we do things backwards here!! lol



Why would a respiratory therapist not be able to intubate???


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 5, 2009)

Jeremy89 said:


> RT's can intubate?!?!
> 
> We had a medic student take an intubation over our MD resident. Guess we do things backwards here!! lol


 
Medic students are not longer allowed to intubate in our facilities with the exception of one college program and each student must have prior approval from the medical director in the ED.

RTs do the intubation here unless a physician or an RN who is a transport team member needs the intubation. 



Sasha said:


> Why would a respiratory therapist not be able to intubate???


 
That depends on the facility. Some RRTs would rather not intubate especially if they are scrambling to get high tech equipment set up. It is a skill that they have extensive knowledge of but it doesn't make them a lesser RRT if they don't do the actual intubation. They have plenty "skills" and education to feel secure in their scrubs and profession.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Medic students are not longer allowed to intubate in our facilities with the exception of one college program and each student must have prior approval from the medical director in the ED.
> 
> RTs do the intubation here unless a physician or an RN who is a transport team member needs the intubation.
> 
> ...



That wasn't my point at all. I was responding to the "RTs can intubate????" question.

Here, more often than not, the MD intubates with the RT standing by with the vent ready, unless there is a student capable of intubating and the MD feels comfortable with the student.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That wasn't my point at all. I was responding to the "RTs can intubate????" question.


 
Yeah, so don't realize an RRT is an airway specialist with anywhere from a minimum of a 2 year to a Master's degree in the subject.

If intubation is skill of the RRT at a hospital, they must do at least the minimum required per year.   That will often be set by their specialty with Pedi, Neo and Flight teams requiring the most and get priority.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 5, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Yeah, so don't realize an RRT is an airway specialist with anywhere from a minimum of a 2 year to a Master's degree in the subject.
> 
> If intubation is skill of the RRT at a hospital, they must do at least the minimum required per year.   That will often be set by their specialty with Pedi, Neo and Flight teams requiring the most and get priority.



Our RRTs and RNs on the ambulances are not allowed to, and a paramedic must accompany a non-intubated patient who are at risk of airway deterioration (facial burns, etc). This is just my ambulance company, however, and they are hardly a shining example of an ambulance company.

Good god I hate Los Angeles.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 5, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Our RRTs and RNs on the ambulances are not allowed to, and a paramedic must accompany a non-intubated patient who are at risk of airway deterioration (facial burns, etc). This is just my ambulance company, however, and they are hardly a shining example of an ambulance company.
> 
> Good god I hate Los Angeles.


 
You're kidding?

Your Paramedics can't intubate kids the last time I looks at the county protocols. Of what use are they? As well, intubation is even questioned for adults by Paramedics in your area.

Are Loma Linda and Long Beach included in your transports? I've got friends on their teams that have told me some very different things at least for critical care and specialty.

I obviously wouldn't expect Glendale to allow or trust anything from anybody in the hospital after the Angel of Death left his mark.


----------



## dslprod (Jun 12, 2009)

i recently applied for an ER tech position and my status shows that its under manager review but ive yet to get a call ! grrRRRrr btw its been about a week, and fingers are so crossed right now B)


----------



## csh89 (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright guess this is the best place to introduce myself, I'll just try to breathe new life into this thread since it seems dead lol, instead of taking up space starting a whole new thread to say hi. Im starting my EMS program next monday and im very excited for that, hope to be able to come on here and have some great discussions with everyone here.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

csh89 said:


> Alright guess this is the best place to introduce myself, I'll just try to breath new life into this thread since it seems dead lol, instead of taking up space starting a whole new thread to say hi. Im starting my EMS program next monday and im very excited for that, hope to be able to come on here and have some great discussions with everyone here.



Welcome to EMTLife!!! Take a look around and do some searching, there are treasure troves of information on this site. Don't be afraid to ask questions if you have any. Good luck with your EMT class. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why would a respiratory therapist not be able to intubate???



Because an MD is at the bedside?? Well, in the ED at least.

If someone goes into pulmonary arrest on the floor I'm not sure an RT can intubate, however, one told me "if there's not a doc around, and the stuff is ready, we'll just do it". Not sure if he meant stepping outside his scope of practice.

Our RCP's do everything else but intubate.  Once they're tubed, they secure the tube, manage the vent settings, suction through the ET tube, and usually get an ABG.

That makes sense whoever posted about the RN and RT in the ambo.  Unless the RN has their CCRN (I think).

Even at out Level I trauma center, the trauma surgeon or resident still does it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2009)

Just introducing myself as well..My name is Kathleen, 22,  New to the forum, and will be starting my emt-b classes August 11th. I'm really excited. Glad I found this place and Look forward to chatting on here...


----------



## ldford (Jul 31, 2009)

Just finished EMT-B classes last night. I have my lab final Tuesday and lecture final the following Monday. Super excited to be done!


----------



## RDUNNE (Jul 31, 2009)

ill be starting emt-b august 29th, granted i come up with the tuition money by august 21...but heres to hopin


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys! my name is Dawn. I am starting my EMT-B class on the 20th WOot Woot. lol i'm super excited and can't wait... i even read some of the things  you guys metioned like first day of class tests about major bones and what not and started studying.  im such a dork. lol B)


----------



## LauraK (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi.  My EMT-B class will have its final exam on Aug 15.  We then have +/- 2 weeks of practice practicals before state testing on the 27th, 28th, and 29th.  I'm so nervous about the state exams.  I just know I'm going to forget something important and flub things up for my partner and/or myself.  I've been told that here in PA (I'm a transplant from SC) two of the practicals are done as a team and I don't want to not pass or to prevent my partner from passing.


----------



## csh89 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well just got done with my first day, it was pretty fun overall, had to take 2 tests today on bloodborn pathogens and CPR which i did good on, wish I had done better on my CPR, but I'll just have to take it since its decent for just having it thrown at me an hour after we got our first look. Great first day overall and now I need to study my CPR book and make sure i have it all down for our skill assesment tomorrow.


----------



## ldford (Aug 3, 2009)

*Lab Practical*

Got my lab final tomorrow at 9AM!!


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

How's the school going for you guys?

I've been reading quite extensively on this site over the course of the day. Very interesting information indeed.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

csh89 said:


> Well just got done with my first day, it was pretty fun overall, had to take 2 tests today on bloodborn pathogens and CPR which i did good on, wish I had done better on my CPR, but I'll just have to take it since its decent for just having it thrown at me an hour after we got our first look. Great first day overall and now I need to study my CPR book and make sure i have it all down for our skill assesment tomorrow.



CPR is still 30 compressions, and 2 breathes right? I haven't taken a CPR class in a couple months now. But is that the correct set-up still?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Depends, but usually, yes.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Depends, but usually, yes.



K, I was just checking.

Because AHA and ARC both had 30 compressions, and two breaths. However, I was informed by a FF that in a while it's going to be just compressions, and no breaths. Which is why I was clarifying, because I was curious if that change is in effect yet.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> K, I was just checking.
> 
> Because AHA and ARC both had 30 compressions, and two breaths. However, I was informed by a FF that in a while it's going to be just compressions, and no breaths. Which is why I was clarifying, because I was curious if that change is in effect yet.



I don't think that change will be coming our way at the ASHI and AHA professional rescuer layer. I believe the compressions only is for bystanders or people not formally trained in cpr. many bystanders were afraid to go mouth to mouth or did not know CPR so they would do nothing. Just doing compressions is better than just doing the ambulance dance.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> K, I was just checking.
> 
> Because AHA and ARC both had 30 compressions, and two breaths. However, I was informed by a FF that in a while it's going to be just compressions, and no breaths. Which is why I was clarifying, because I was curious if that change is in effect yet.



It's just compression based CPR for the lay-rescuer so the random person on the street isn't apprehensive about helping--- "You mean I have to put my mouth on that homeless guy?!"


For the professional rescuer, it still includes the breaths (don't mistake breaths for mouth-to-mouth)


The reason why it's "usually" 30:2 is because once an advanced airway is in (ETT,LMA,Combi) you don't need to synchronize ventilation's, you just do the normal "every 5 seconds" or whatever the situation calls for.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

The immediate compressions for layperson (2008) is in the cases of witnessed arrest. 

Without a barrier device, no one is obligated to do breaths as we all know.  

I haven't heard a definite answer on doing 100 compressions a minute for the first 2 minutes but it is being trialed in at least one area of the country right now. It may become standard in all witnessed arrests.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> I haven't heard a definite answer on doing 100 compressions a minute for the first 2 minutes but it is being trialed in at least one area of the country right now. It may become standard in all witnessed arrests.



For a lay person right?


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

100 a minute is current for layperson, yes. And....I think it's St.Louis that is trialing it in the field also.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> 100 a minute is current for layperson, yes. And....I think it's St.Louis that is trialing it in the field also.



I'll check and see which area and mention it another day!


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's just compression based CPR for the lay-rescuer so the random person on the street isn't apprehensive about helping--- "You mean I have to put my mouth on that homeless guy?!"
> 
> 
> For the professional rescuer, it still includes the breaths (don't mistake breaths for mouth-to-mouth)
> ...



LOL But hey, you never know where that homeless guy's been! 

But seriously though, no offense, but without a barrier device, I myself would be a little worried about doing mouth to mouth with someone I didn't know. Mainly because in my area, a minimum of 30% of everyone in my town is a druggie, and at least 7% of them do drugs that require needles (and last I heard, none of "those guys" care to replace them, and tend to share them)

If it was someone I knew relatively well, I'd go that mile without the barrier device, but someone I didn't know all too well... I'd feel worried. Because EMS in WA (where I live) aren't allowed to do CPR with mouth to mouth, nor with a barrier device, they have to use the mask with airbag. (can't remember the name of it, you gentlemen would most likely know what I'm talking about, it's a mask that goes over mouth and nose, and you use your hand to pump O2 into the body instead of using your own lungs/mouth) at least according to my towns FFs

I don't know how "standardized" that is with other states. But that alone, when I heard about that, that put chills down my spine with the whole mouth to mouth ordeal. Just because I know the amount of druggies in my town. (4 out of 10 kids at my HS were/are drug users, and not just marijuana.) 

During EMT-B courses, do you ever learn to "jimmy-rig" something to be used as a barrier? (if a mask isn't available, or the CPR barriers aren't available) If so, what is typically done/used? (I've bought CPR Barriers, but just curious just in case, any advice on the matter for us civilians?)

I'm just curious on what you're taught in the EMT-B on this.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmmm. As an on duty BLS responder, you would have your tools. As a lay person or by stander you may not. Do accordingly....pretty easy! Just because a person IS BLS certified, does not mean he/she is required to carry a mask at all times. Without your toys, you are just "that guy".......couldn't resist :>)


----------



## Hockey (Aug 4, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Hmmmm. As an on duty BLS responder, you would have your tools. As a lay person or by stander you may not. Do accordingly....pretty easy! Just because a person IS BLS certified, does not mean he/she is required to carry a mask at all times. Without your toys, you are just "that guy".......couldn't resist :>)



Yep

I call 911 and if there is somebody nearby that I can coerce into doing the compressions then I do so 


People usually love to do compressions I've found out


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> During EMT-B courses, do you ever learn to "jimmy-rig" something to be used as a barrier? (if a mask isn't available, or the CPR barriers aren't available) If so, what is typically done/used? (I've bought CPR Barriers, but just curious just in case, any advice on the matter for us civilians?)
> 
> I'm just curious on what you're taught in the EMT-B on this.



you can use part of your tshirt as an effective barrier. or a handkerchief


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

which i guess would mot be very effective after a short time, but that is one way we were taught in class


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> you can use part of your tshirt as an effective barrier. or a handkerchief



Except they aren't...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> During EMT-B courses, do you ever learn to "jimmy-rig" something to be used as a barrier? (if a mask isn't available, or the CPR barriers aren't available)
> 
> I'm just curious on what you're taught in the EMT-B on this.



linus, are there any "jerry rig" fixes you know of. I acknowledge they are both sucky barriers but i feel that answered his question.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> linus, are there any "jerry rig" fixes you know of. I acknowledge they are both sucky barriers but i feel that answered his question.



Yep, a CPR pocket mask

Or don't give them breaths

Or just give them true mouth to mouth


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> During EMT-B courses, do you ever learn to "jimmy-rig" something to be used as a barrier? (if a mask isn't available, or the CPR barriers aren't available) If so, what is typically done/used? (I've bought CPR Barriers, but just curious just in case, any advice on the matter for us civilians?)
> 
> I'm just curious on what you're taught in the EMT-B on this.



Nothing should be jerry-rigged... unless you are on an episode of MacGyver or The A-Team.

If you don't have a barrier and don't know the victim you could do compressions only.  It's better than nothing. I'm sure you know that you can purchase a pocket CPR mask or a key chain version for around $5.

Obviously you can do mouth-to-mouth if you are willing to take the risk (as with friends/family)


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Rob123 said:


> Nothing should be jerry-rigged... unless you are on an episode of MacGyver or The A-Team.
> 
> If you don't have a barrier and don't know the victim you could do compressions only.  It's better than nothing. I'm sure you know that you can purchase a pocket CPR mask or a key chain version for around $5.
> 
> Obviously you can do mouth-to-mouth if you are willing to take the risk (as with friends/family)



I have a pocket CPR mask, I was just curious "just in case" ya know?


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Hmmmm. As an on duty BLS responder, you would have your tools. As a lay person or by stander you may not. Do accordingly....pretty easy! Just because a person IS BLS certified, does not mean he/she is required to carry a mask at all times. Without your toys, you are just "that guy".......couldn't resist :>)





lol you made me spill my milk, jerk. 

But yeah, where do you gentlemen typically go for your PHTLS?


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 4, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> K, I was just checking.
> 
> Because AHA and ARC both had 30 compressions, and two breaths. However, *I was informed by a FF that in a while it's going to be just compressions, and no breaths*. Which is why I was clarifying, because I was curious if that change is in effect yet.





Lifeguards For Life said:


> I don't think that change will be coming our way at the ASHI and AHA professional rescuer layer. *I believe the compressions only is for bystanders or people not formally trained in cpr*. many bystanders were afraid to go mouth to mouth or did not know CPR so they would do nothing. Just doing compressions is better than just doing the ambulance dance.


It's called cardiocerebral resuscitation, and you may see/hear of it being used more and more frequently in the next few years by those in EMS.  There were a couple of threads about it here in the last year or two and it's very easy to find info on if you do a google search; interesting results and reasoning and worth a look.  It's been used fairly widely in Arizona and I think Wisconsin (may have been Michigan; one of those frozen states anyway ) for several years with great results.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> It's called cardiocerebral resuscitation, and you may see/hear of it being used more and more frequently in the next few years by those in EMS.  There were a couple of threads about it here in the last year or two and it's very easy to find info on if you do a google search; interesting results and reasoning and worth a look.  It's been used fairly widely in Arizona and I think Wisconsin (may have been Michigan; one of those frozen states anyway ) for several years with great results.



Doesn't it function on the idea that there is A) already O2 in circulation and B ) that the compressions create a sort of vacuum and pull air into the lung by itself without disrupting circulation to ventilate?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 4, 2009)

isn't one of the indications for CCR that the arrest was witnessed and CCR began almost immediately?


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't it function on the idea that there is A) already O2 in circulation and B ) that the compressions create a sort of vacuum and pull air into the lung by itself without disrupting circulation to ventilate?


In a very basic nutshell, yes, it's along those lines.  There's much more to it than that but...like I said, it's worth reading up on.  At one point it was reccomended that a NRB was placed instead of PPV for (I believe) the first 3 cycles and only then intubate.  Last I heard it was changed to a NRB if aganol respirations were present and placement of a tube without the use of a BVM in fully apneic pt's until 3 cycles where complete and then begin PPV.  (I haven't looked into this for awhile so I may be wrong)


Lifeguards For Life said:


> isn't one of the indications for CCR that the arrest was witnessed and CCR began almost immediately?


No, it can be (though this part may be disputed by some people studying it; think it was at one point) done on anyone IF the cause of the arrest is presumed to be cardiac in origin; if you have cause to believe it was due to respiratory arrest, not the best idea to use CCR.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> placement of a tube without the use of a BVM in fully apneic pt's until 3 cycles where complete and then begin PPV.



If that's what it is, that's kind of stupid for a couple reasons:

1) If someone tubes, they darn well better have a BVD in the first place.

2) Law of science says it takes more pressure to inhale through a straw then it does to go through the mouth alone, and I doubt any sort of vaccuum done by compressions only would overcome that.

Add on the fact that the molecular weight of O2 about 1/3 less then CO2, and I don't see CO2 forcing it's way out of a tube to diffuse with the surrounding air that much.





What does interest me is the studies going on for Abdominal compressions, though.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 4, 2009)

That part never made a lot of sense to me either.  Of course I also may be misremembering and it never was recommended to do that; don't really know.  

What I can say is that currently the most recent recommendations are:  vfib/pulseless vtach-if aganol respirations place a NRB and OPA, no intubation until ROSC or the respirations stop.  If no aganol respirations 3 cycles of CCR (about 6-8 minutes) and then intubate.  If asystole/PEA-aganol respirations no change from vfib/vtach, without aganol respirations intubate after the first cycle (about 2 minutes of so).  It also calls for even slower rates of ventilation than with standard CPR; 2-6 per minute.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

39 here. Start class on the 17th.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> That part never made a lot of sense to me either.  Of course I also may be misremembering and it never was recommended to do that; don't really know.
> 
> What I can say is that currently the most recent recommendations are:  vfib/pulseless vtach-if aganol respirations place a NRB and OPA, no intubation until ROSC or the respirations stop.  If no aganol respirations 3 cycles of CCR (about 6-8 minutes) and then intubate.  If asystole/PEA-aganol respirations no change from vfib/vtach, without aganol respirations intubate after the first cycle (about 2 minutes of so).  It also calls for even slower rates of ventilation than with standard CPR; 2-6 per minute.



I was unaware it was designated as CCR instead of CPR. (makes sense though)

Is it possible for a civilian outside of EMT-B class to get CCR certified? since CPR is 30:2. What are they making CCR?


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 5, 2009)

So, i'm starting class on the 20th and got a call the other day about my cpr cert.  I don't have one, nor did i take a class in high school/college.  SO, i am just wondering if anyone has any tips for me.  What should i expect on the test.  I'm getting my info from an emt near the school im taking my course at... but im anxious now lol.  Thanks! B)


----------



## Hockey (Aug 5, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> So, i'm starting class on the 20th and got a call the other day about my cpr cert.  I don't have one, nor did i take a class in high school/college.  SO, i am just wondering if anyone has any tips for me.  What should i expect on the test.  I'm getting my info from an emt near the school im taking my course at... but im anxious now lol.  Thanks! B)





Easiest thing you'll ever do


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 5, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> So, i'm starting class on the 20th and got a call the other day about my cpr cert.  I don't have one, nor did i take a class in high school/college.  SO, i am just wondering if anyone has any tips for me.  What should i expect on the test.  I'm getting my info from an emt near the school im taking my course at... but im anxious now lol.  Thanks! B)



Don't worry about it. CPR is very simple and straight-forward.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Don't worry about it. CPR is very simple and straight-forward.



Good, I do mine on Sat B)


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 5, 2009)

jeep4emtrn said:


> Good, I do mine on Sat B)



You'll do fine. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> You'll do fine. Let us know how it goes.



I will. Thanks


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> So, i'm starting class on the 20th and got a call the other day about my cpr cert.  I don't have one, nor did i take a class in high school/college.  SO, i am just wondering if anyone has any tips for me.  What should i expect on the test.  I'm getting my info from an emt near the school im taking my course at... but im anxious now lol.  Thanks! B)



Press the chest 1 1/2 down than return to original position. at a rate of 100 times per minute. 

After you finish 30 compressions, breath air into the manicuns body while watching chest rise (to make sure the airway isn't obstructed) than return 30 compressions.

For "That Guy" on the streets, once you start, you don't stop until one of three things happen. Area becomes hostile (not safe conditions) requiring you to relocate. or your body becomes so tired after doing it, you "just can't do it no more" or EMS arrives.

But in your case, just go with what your EMT-B class tells you to do.


----------



## c_looney2006 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Starting Class on the 22nd*

Hey 21 here and a friend and I are starting EMT-B in Missouri on the 22nd of this month....Any advise as to what to expect and pointers?  National Registry exam is in Jan 10 and what all does the test compose of??

Thanks,

Chris Looney
EMT-B Student


----------



## Hockey (Aug 6, 2009)

c_looney2006 said:


> Hey 21 here and a friend and I are starting EMT-B in Missouri on the 22nd of this month....Any advise as to what to expect and pointers?  National Registry exam is in Jan 10 and what all does the test compose of??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Worry about the last part when the time comes


Just relax, don't look and act like a whacker.  Most of all, have fun in class.


----------



## Patrol42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Welp, was done with my class about a week ago. Passed my NREMT-B test about 5 days ago. All I need to do now is live scan and go to my local ems office and get my Ambulance Driver Certificate.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 10, 2009)

I start EMT-B training next monday night. Excited, eager to learn and train. I'm most excited about learning new things than anything else. But then comes the dilemma... do I continue on to paramedic school or do I pursue a radiology degree ??? hmm, I have 6 months to think.


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea the CPR was super easy... altho they guy kinda talked slow and i was really eager to get out of there because we were suppose to go tubing that day.  i showed up to the lake an hour before everyone left  i was so mad.  It shouldn't have taken over an hour i think. o well.  at least im done


----------



## mct601 (Aug 10, 2009)

Getting your CPR cert > tubing. Luckily my CC offered first aid/CPR as a class and credit. Sucks that it wont transfer but I got in-depth first aid and CPR training. I've found that CPR classes given in high school and college are far better than the classes you pay for. At least around here.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys i took an emt class last year and dropped out about half way threw due to the program having little clarity and a large number of students the class seemed like the teachers wanted you to fail to make the class smaller. 

Anyways i was wondering if you guys can reccomend some emt classes in the Southern Cali area that are pretty clear. I have some study issues that i have been working on so im looking for a class that really helps you prepare for tests and gives you a pretty good outlook on what to actually study.


----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2009)

start my EMT class tonight. I'm more excited than nervous. wish me luck!


----------



## csh89 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kat said:


> start my EMT class tonight. I'm more excited than nervous. wish me luck!



Well good luck, I started my class last week and its going great. I am learning alot, there is alot of information and skills I have to learn fairly quickly, but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Velosprocket (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to my 4th class tonight.  I'm a little shocked how much information we went through in the first two weeks!  Hopefully it will level out.  Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## livingthedream (Aug 13, 2009)

Im 29 and start my class August 25th. I have always wanted to do this but decided to have my kids first. I cant wait


----------



## RDUNNE (Aug 13, 2009)

my loan came through, look like i get to go to school  class starts the 29th


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just passed my PSE this afternoon.  I have a week before the written and don't anticipate getting out much between now and then.


----------



## wanttobeaemt (Aug 15, 2009)

*almost done*

name is scott from mississippi 29 years old and got 3 classes left and then the nremt exam


----------



## AK-5522 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,
 I'm adam from TN and I start an EMTB-IV program at the end of the month. Any suggestions about studying and/or clinicals?

Thanks


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 20, 2009)

I started my Basic class tonight... and found out i need some shots.... that stinks.  i recently moved put of my moms house... and she recently moved out of her house... so im praying that she still has my records... if not im screwed... i don't mind needles, unless they are for me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

Contact your old highschool and get the records from them.

I graduated in 06 (but was class of 07...) and both my old highschools STILL have my shot records.


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks...  i might call tomorrow.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Starting on Thursday. Stressed more then nervous or excited. Wondering how I'll find the sanity, or time to study with three screaming kids at home and a deployed husband. :wacko: I went through heck trying to get my shot records from the army. Fortunately I was able to find them but had to redo the TB anyway.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

What books are you following in your program? Friend of mine says they are starting with an older edition of the series I am using.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Aug 26, 2009)

c_looney2006 said:


> Hey 21 here and a friend and I are starting EMT-B in Missouri on the 22nd of this month....Any advise as to what to expect and pointers?  National Registry exam is in Jan 10 and what all does the test compose of??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



If you remember NOTHING ELSE from your class, remember ABC's.  It's honestly the biggest thing to know for the test.  I'm just making up a BS question for an example:

"You're called to a house for a baby choking. On arrival, you find 14 month old Gabriel crying.  The mom says he wasn't breathing a few minutes prior and was starting to turn blue.  She says she thinks he coughed up the object.  Based on the information, what do you do next?"

A. Give 5 back blows alternating with 5 chest thrusts until the baby stops crying.
B. Listen for breath sounds and use continuous pulse oximetry until arrival at the nearest ED.
C. Insert an Oral airway and transport ALS to the nearest ED 
D. I'm out of ideas for answers 

Well, first of all, the crying indicates the baby has an airway, so that's done.  We can rule out choice C. The next logical thing would be Breathing, so B is likely the correct answer.

It's critical thinking questions like these that will decide your competency as an EMT.

Good luck!!
PM me if you have any other questions,

Jeremy


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

the best advice ever to pass the NREMT...

ABC's
CPR

all questions can be answered by this unless it asks about field operations...


----------



## 51 RESCUE EMT-B (Aug 29, 2009)

I did my classes in July. We used the 11th edition Emergency Care by Brady as our study guide. It was awesome! Good instructors in Pennington. I just took the state exam on Tuesday the 25th. I am awaiting the results.B)


----------



## EMTCop86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys! Wow I am surprised to see this thread still going, I haven't been on the site in about 3 or 4 months. Last thing I posted was that I passed all my test for school. Well I actually ended up having the highest grade out of all 250 some odd students! 2 weeks after that I passed my NREMT, the first time, and then got my county card and all that. Now I am just searching for a job like everyone else. Guess I need to change my signature now because I did survive! Good luck to you guys that are still in school.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 31, 2009)

*Congrats! Happy to hear you did so well, good luck finding a job.*



EMTCop86 said:


> Hey guys! Wow I am surprised to see this thread still going, I haven't been on the site in about 3 or 4 months. Last thing I posted was that I passed all my test for school. Well I actually ended up having the highest grade out of all 250 some odd students! 2 weeks after that I passed my NREMT, the first time, and then got my county card and all that. Now I am just searching for a job like everyone else. Guess I need to change my signature now because I did survive! Good luck to you guys that are still in school.



Congrats! Happy to hear you did so well, good luck finding a job.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hiya everyone!!

My name is Chrissy/Christina and I'm 21 and I started my EMT-Basic class in August, I'm a little more then half way through the semester and it's been very interesting, *much* more hands-on then any academic class I've ever taken (and understandably so lol), I've decided to go into the EMS direction for a few reasons.

1) I wanted to push myself into doing something where I would have to develop fairly thick-skin, confidence and interpersonal skills. I've lived an incredibly sheltered life, so while it *feels* impossible to get over my sometimes intense nervousness in the class, I think I'm making progress. 

2) I feel the experience will be invaluable and it will give me the chance to volunteer at a rescue squad and work as a E.R. Tech while I finish getting my B.S. and work as a EMT-I/P throughout P.A. school. 

3) I've gained a very strong interest in pursuing medical career and while I do want to become a P.A. (I've told myself Med school is out of the question) I also want to become a EMT-I or Paramedic and I would always continue to volunteer

Sorry I'm rambling now...anyways!

So far, the only complaint I would have for the class, is the tests, I'm extremely bummed out about the C, I got on my midterm. On a good bit of questions it appears like there can be more then one right answer. I will admit, some of what I got wrong was careless mistakes on my part. I hate getting the test, back, rereading the question and saying "UGH!!! Why I did I put that answer down, I knew better!"
I do talk to some people in my class, but I don't really feel like I'm a part of it, but I guess that's just me having to get over my shyness. 
I agree, the A&P section is VERY small, but I'm taking an A&P class to compensate for that.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 25, 2009)

Started my EMT-Basic class back on August 24th.  Will be done Dec 7th.

Class is going quite well and I'm really enjoying it.  I finished all my clinical hours, both ER and Ambulance, over a week ago.  Fortunately, I was allowed to sign up for more.  More Pt interaction/time on a truck has to be a good thing.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 25, 2009)

I start clinicals on November 6th ( my first is 6 hours at a rescue squad). A part of me feels like I shouldn't have spaced out my shifts out so much, but then it might be a good thing to have a week and a half or so to absorb what I observed,  study the material more and think of questions to ask.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 25, 2009)

Chrissy-

We are required to work six 4-hour shifts in the ER and two 12-hr shifts on a truck.  I started all mine on the 24th of Sept.  There are many students in our program that are just now starting and must have it all done by Nov 23rd.  These are the same students that are complaining they aren't able to get the required Pt assessments/PCRs written.

I understand it can be tough, especially considering who your preceptor is on a truck or in the ER.  My 2nd shift on a truck I got no written PCRs done as I was WORKING the whole time.  My Paramedic precep looks at it as "students learn by doing".  Honestly, we/I broke the Student regs serveral times that day because he flat out expected me to function as a member of his crew, not observe and "ride-along".  It was good for me.

I've got 5 assessment/PCRs to peform to get my 20 overall.  I'm signed up for two extra shifts in the ER next week, and I should be easily able to knock them out.


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> Hiya everyone!!
> 
> My name is Chrissy/Christina and I'm 21 and I started my EMT-Basic class in August, I'm a little more then half way through the semester and it's been very interesting, *much* more hands-on then any academic class I've ever taken (and understandably so lol), I've decided to go into the EMS direction for a few reasons.
> 
> ...




Hi Chrissy! You sound soo much like me it's almost scary! lol Good Luck with everything! Good idea on taking the A&P class, that helped me tremendously


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 25, 2009)

mcgrubbs said:


> Chrissy-
> 
> I understand it can be tough, especially considering who your preceptor is on a truck or in the ER.  My 2nd shift on a truck I got no written PCRs done as I was WORKING the whole time.



I might be missing how your school does things, but why couldn't you have written the PCRs after pt contact?


That's how you'll get it done in the field.  Hardly ever will you get the whole thing done with the pt in the pt compartment.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 25, 2009)

In our program, we are not allowed to write a PCR if we did not do a complete assessment by ourself. 

I did my shifts on the busiest truck in this county.  There's almost no time for a student to do a COMPLETE assessment with history on each Pt.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 25, 2009)

Aw crap, I forgot I have to finish those. *mumbles* I found out we had to do them like a week after my ed rotation. :glare:


----------



## daedalus (Oct 25, 2009)

Crissy,

Why is med school out of the question?

I used to think I was not smart enough for it, but now I am well on my way. If you want to be a doctor, aim for the stars, and if you feel iffy about it in a few years you can always go to PA school instead.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 25, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Crissy,
> 
> Why is med school out of the question?
> 
> I used to think I was not smart enough for it, but now I am well on my way. If you want to be a doctor, aim for the stars, and if you feel iffy about it in a few years you can always go to PA school instead.



Seconding this. The coursework is practically the same for an undergrad, so it's not like you'd have to choose right away.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 25, 2009)

mcgrubbs said:


> Chrissy-
> 
> We are required to work six 4-hour shifts in the ER and two 12-hr shifts on a truck.  I started all mine on the 24th of Sept.  There are many students in our program that are just now starting and must have it all done by Nov 23rd.  These are the same students that are complaining they aren't able to get the required Pt assessments/PCRs written.
> 
> ...



Wow, we got to sign up for our slots last Thursday and we have until December 7th to finish and turn in PCRs. Why did those students start so late? 
I guess it's different for every state, but we're only required to do half the amount of Clinical time. 3 4-hours ER shifts and 2 6-hours or 1 12-hour at a rescue squad. 
Our instructor said that we would not be using any of the skills we learned, except for helping in holding C-spine, CPR and taking vitals.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Kat said:


> Hi Chrissy! You sound soo much like me it's almost scary! lol Good Luck with everything! Good idea on taking the A&P class, that helped me tremendously



Hiya Kat! 


Lol, thank you, and good luck to you too! Have you started your clinical portion yet?


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 25, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Crissy,
> 
> Why is med school out of the question?
> 
> I used to think I was not smart enough for it, but now I am well on my way. If you want to be a doctor, aim for the stars, and if you feel iffy about it in a few years you can always go to PA school instead.





> Seconding this. The coursework is practically the same for an undergrad, so it's not like you'd have to choose right away.



I was seriously considering taking all the pre-reqs for both Medical school and P.A. program, but I think that it might be too much, because I really want to try and work on EMS degree 2 (Although I'm on the fence with this as well) and it’s just so many extra classes and I haven’t even started my upper level biology classes yet. I’ve *really*  screwed up a lot of good opportunities... I’m going to be 22 next May, and I have quite a ways to go until I finish my B.S. in Biology. I haven’t taken math since 12th grade and chemistry since 10th.

 I guess I was also in a bit of an exploratory phase, so I took a variety of courses that I did not need at all-international relations, economics, religion,  sociology, art etc (and it’s put me about a semester more behind), and I’m kicking myself so bad for that, coupled with the 1.5 year “break” I took off after I was taken out (by my parents) of my previous University. Yes, I was incredibly stupid and I’ve definitely paid for my reckless mistakes. Right now I’m at a Community College and I’m transferring into another University in the Spring. 

I think the main reasons for me for opting out of pursuing Medical school are:

Finances, I’d be scared :censored::censored::censored::censored:less if I was under that much debt and something happened and I wasn’t able to complete Medical school. My sister is already 120K+ in debt, just from getting an B.A. in History (which isn’t exactly the most lucrative field to go in) I can see how much that’s stressing her out and I don’t really want to be in a position like that. 

I’ve been financially dependent, so I really need to be able to find a career where I’ll be able to make a fairly good amount of money within the first year of employment. I know my income is not going to rise substantially, but I’d say starting at around 60K and eventually moving up to around 100K a year is a pretty good for me. 

Time is an issue for me as well, I don’t want to be in my mid 30s and just getting out of residency.  I figure that I won’t get my B.S. until I’m 24. Then I want to join the Peace Corps for 2 years.  I know I could try for D.O., since they seem to be more receptive to older applicants. I guess fear of being older is a big issue, because a lot of people, if they took a break from a University or entering later on, they were doing something with their lives, whether working or extensive volunteering, or whatever. Me? I have pretty much nothing to show for after 21 years.  It was my responsibility to do something with my life and I failed to do so, so I’m essentially working from scratch. Heh, not having a pity party, just putting some perceptive on my reasoning. 

I barely completed any pre-reqs (Besides taking Biology/English) for Med school and a good bit of them are year long reqs, but I will have half of mine done for P.A. school by next semester. 
I like the idea of being able to switch specializations and I do not mind working under a Physician, there’s no ego issue for me there (Not saying that Physicians are egotistical). 

I will admit, I do wonder if I choose the P.A. path…if I would have short changed myself, but I feel *if* I am able to get into a distinguished P.A. program (i.e., Duke, GWU, Cornell) it might quiet those thoughts. 
I’m just not sure anymore, I have about another semester left until I *really* have to decide, so I’ll just have to figure out what my options are and have some serious conversations with a counselor once I get back into a University because the ones at my CC, not to be rude, but they’re incompetent. 
(Sorry, I tend to ramble!)


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't worry, Chrissy. Some people just don't want to be a doctor. That doesn't mean that they don't think they're smart enough for it, they just don't want to be one.

Personally, I just want to be a DNP, no MD or DO in my future, just not interested in being a doctor.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 25, 2009)

If you're worried about finances and open to some time in the military, there are some programs that might be worth looking into. The Army Health Professions Scholarship is a good example... and the one that's most likely to appear in my future.  

As for age... I had a few classmates who were told by various medschools that they were excellent candidates, but that they didn't want to take people so young, so please reapply in a few years. They were all 21-24, I think. And I know some much older non-traditional medical students. The oldest is 29 and in her second year. I think joining the Peace Corps would count as doing something with your time, too, if you're worried about explaining. 

To be fair, I'm in something of a similar boat. I'll be graduating with a BS this spring, but will still need a lot more science courses to get into medschool. Didn't realize I actually was smart enough to go to medschool until junior year. 

All that being said... Sasha's right. If you want to be a PA, be a PA.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 25, 2009)

The army has many great programs for education in medicine. If you dont mind the time in the military _and potential to deploy overseas_, I highly recommend it. I was considering going active duty army after getting my nursing degree. Would land me a nice job at a main hospital with an officer rank. The benefits and pay are good if you come in with a degree.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 30, 2009)

I really really want to go into med school, its my dream, but I'm having a hard time maintaining the GPA recommended to get in (3.6). This is only my second semester of college so maybe once I get more classes and experience it'll come easier as my study habits and focus improves. Math is the kicker for me.


----------



## mct601 (Nov 6, 2009)

heh I got my schedule for my ambulance clinicals. first one on Friday the 13th. nice.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got finished with my EMT-B final exam. (passed!!) and now onto clinicals.
This is a first for me.. can anyone elabrate on what to expect/what is expected of you during the clinicals at both the FD and hospital settings.
One shift is 24 hr. What do you do all day when not on a call?
Any and all info would be great!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 20, 2009)

JoeSchmo said:


> I just got finished with my EMT-B final exam. (passed!!) and now onto clinicals.
> This is a first for me.. can anyone elabrate on what to expect/what is expected of you during the clinicals at both the FD and hospital settings.
> One shift is 24 hr. What do you do all day when not on a call?
> Any and all info would be great!!
> ...



generally if we were not on call we were supposed to be studying for the national. most of the fd's are really cool.  I took like a 6 hour nap during my emt fire clinical. My ED clinicals were pretty fast paced and we didn't have any down time.

My job was basically to get vitals and practice assessments. We had a code and the ER Doc let me bag the patient. 

Generally you can go in there and shy away from everything and just do vitals. If you ask intelligent questions and really show interestm you should have a very enjoyable time.

Good luck


----------



## Chrissy88 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice and replies...heh, I don't think the military is really the place for me, although some of the benefits do sound tempting. 


I had my second shift at the E.D today. It was much busier then the first hospital that I went too...I got to perform CPR for the first time, in conjunction it was my first time seeing someone dead. She was an older woman, not completely sure what she died of, but they gave her multiple doses of epinephrine. I'm guessing she was already dead (presumptive sign) when I started CPR, since she had no pulse and her eyes were open/pupils were fixed and dilated. They tried for about ten minutes or so to resuscitate her, then they called the time of death. Been feeling weird by the whole experience...but yeah, overall it was nice to be on my feet, busy pretty much the time as oppose the other hospital where I was sitting around a good bit.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 22, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> I was seriously considering taking all the pre-reqs for both Medical school and P.A. program, but I think that it might be too much, because I really want to try and work on EMS degree 2 (Although I'm on the fence with this as well).



Yes, that would be too much. Have you done any shadowing? You sound like you're not quite sure if you want to do PA or MD/DO - you have some pros and cons for both. You should figure it out rather than sorta purse both of them.



> I guess I was also in a bit of an exploratory phase, so I took a variety of courses that I did not need at all-international relations, economics, religion,  sociology, art etc (and it’s put me about a semester more behind), and I’m kicking myself so bad for that, coupled with the 1.5 year “break” I took off after I was taken out (by my parents) of my previous University. Yes, I was incredibly stupid and I’ve definitely paid for my reckless mistakes. Right now I’m at a Community College and I’m transferring into another University in the Spring.



I did something similar and I look at it as life experience. I am sooo much more motivated than the other people my age who have just been in college without experiencing the real world, and it sounds like you are too.



> Finances, I’d be scared :censored::censored::censored::censored:less if I was under that much debt and something happened and I wasn’t able to complete Medical school. My sister is already 120K+ in debt, just from getting an B.A. in History (which isn’t exactly the most lucrative field to go in) I can see how much that’s stressing her out and I don’t really want to be in a position like that.



History is a horrible degree to go into that much debt for, but a medical degree isn't. Why do you think you wouldn't be able to complete medical school? 



> I’ve been financially dependent, so I really need to be able to find a career where I’ll be able to make a fairly good amount of money within the first year of employment. I know my income is not going to rise substantially, but I’d say starting at around 60K and eventually moving up to around 100K a year is a pretty good for me.



That is a good plus for PA, but I'm not sure "how I've been financially dependent" equals "I have to make a lot of money right away." You can be financially independent on a residency salary.



> Time is an issue for me as well, I don’t want to be in my mid 30s and just getting out of residency.  I figure that I won’t get my B.S. until I’m 24. Then I want to join the Peace Corps for 2 years.  I know I could try for D.O., since they seem to be more receptive to older applicants. I guess fear of being older is a big issue, because a lot of people, if they took a break from a University or entering later on, they were doing something with their lives, whether working or extensive volunteering, or whatever. Me? I have pretty much nothing to show for after 21 years.  It was my responsibility to do something with my life and I failed to do so, so I’m essentially working from scratch. Heh, not having a pity party, just putting some perceptive on my reasoning.



Going to medical school at 26 isn't exactly old, especially because you'll have 5 years to make up for the first 21 -- and being an EMT and joining the Peace Corps is a great way to do that.




> I’m just not sure anymore, I have about another semester left until I *really* have to decide, so I’ll just have to figure out what my options are and have some serious conversations with a counselor once I get back into a University because the ones at my CC, not to be rude, but they’re incompetent.
> (Sorry, I tend to ramble!)



Don't just talk to a counselor! Do some shadowing!


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Nov 23, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> I had my second shift at the E.D today. It was much busier then the first hospital that I went too...I got to perform CPR for the first time, in conjunction it was my first time seeing someone dead. She was an older woman, not completely sure what she died of, but they gave her multiple doses of epinephrine. I'm guessing she was already dead (presumptive sign) when I started CPR, since she had no pulse and her eyes were open/pupils were fixed and dilated. They tried for about ten minutes or so to resuscitate her, then they called the time of death. Been feeling weird by the whole experience...but yeah, overall it was nice to be on my feet, busy pretty much the time as oppose the other hospital where I was sitting around a good bit.



During my ED time my first PT was a full arrest. Me and my friend (also a fellow classmate) did CPR for 30mins or so before the DR called it. It is an odd feeling looking back on it once all is said and done. It comes down to how you deal with it. Personally I was a little shaken up right after but within a hour or 2 I was over it. My friend still doesnt like to talk about it (Its been a few weeks now). Talking really helped me to, for a lack of better words, not care. Talk with a classmate, EMT, Medic, teacher, hell even your friends who dont wanna hear about it. Its fun grossing people out with this stuff  . Good luck. I am still finish up class myself (3 weeks left). Feel free to PM me if you would like.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Last lecture day was yesterday.  One more written test, final practical, and on to the state exam (I hope!).


----------



## IsaaJar (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm starting class February 22nd. I tried to get in earlier but I couldn't find anything that worked with my employer's schedule (I do customer service and am the research liaison for a larger than average family practice group) so the 22nd will have to do for me. 

I am very excited about what lies ahead for me and have been familiarizing myself with the Ohio EMT-B course module and studying ahead for the sake of proficiency in the classroom. I've been out of school for a year now (23 years old) and I've been surprised about how excited I am to go back into the classroom. I guess it helps that I'll be doing something I really want to do 

Jar


----------



## Angel (Nov 29, 2009)

Just joined the forum though ive been lurking for a while. We started our class back in august, about 2 more weeks left. 1 more test then the final skills and written (next week omg). im waaay nervous for that but i think given my past scores ill do fine. 

did my ambulance observation last weekend and it was pretty slow but it helped to motivate me to do this. i been studying alot more because id hate to be one of those students who fail at the end (its happened to the brightests of students).

Good luck to everyone taking their finals!! it really does seem to go by fast


----------



## Sir Young (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got 3 weeks left in class. Did my last day of practicals last week. I've got 1 more regular test, then the final, and we're done. On to the job hunt.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 30, 2009)

Sir Young said:


> I've got 3 weeks left in class. Did my last day of practicals last week. I've got 1 more regular test, then the final, and we're done. On to the job hunt.



Same here 

Except i have to also take the NREMT test, which i am going to study my brains out for

Then out to get a job in the saturated Job market, which IMHO is going to be the HARDEST part out of this whole experience


----------



## snizzle.snoozle (Dec 9, 2009)

tatersalad said:


> I started class on the 6th of January. We have had one test, and are working on A & P and basic vitals now. I am going to have to agree with some of the folks here that the amount of A & P in the Basic curriculum is disturbingly small. I'm planning on taking a full A & P class in the fall to supplement.
> 
> good luck



I'm starting class in January too!


----------



## apumic (Dec 9, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> I was seriously considering taking all the pre-reqs for both Medical school and P.A. program, but I think that it might be too much, because I really want to try and work on EMS degree 2 (Although I'm on the fence with this as well) and it’s just so many extra classes and I haven’t even started my upper level biology classes yet. I’ve *really*  screwed up a lot of good opportunities... I’m going to be 22 next May, and I have quite a ways to go until I finish my B.S. in Biology. I haven’t taken math since 12th grade and chemistry since 10th.
> 
> I guess I was also in a bit of an exploratory phase, so I took a variety of courses that I did not need at all-international relations, economics, religion,  sociology, art etc (and it’s put me about a semester more behind), and I’m kicking myself so bad for that, coupled with the 1.5 year “break” I took off after I was taken out (by my parents) of my previous University. Yes, I was incredibly stupid and I’ve definitely paid for my reckless mistakes. Right now I’m at a Community College and I’m transferring into another University in the Spring.
> 
> ...




Chrissy, might I suggest that if you're going to go for med school (or PA school) you just go for it? As a previous poster stated, 26 isn't too old to enter med school, although it might make more sense to go for PA if you don't want to be getting done with residency in your mid-30s. One suggestion I would have for you is to let the EMS degree idea go (from what I have heard from some med school admissions officials, med schools often see vocational degrees as less rigorous, which may negatively influence admissions decisions; not sure about PA schools, though). Finish the bio degree and apply your EMS experience as clinical experience for med school.
From reading through your post, PA school sounds like a good idea. The prereqs are a little more intense b/c PA school is so short but it would cut out 1-2 years of med school and a 3-5 year residency (plus possible fellowship time). If you don't mind working under a physician, PA is an excellent career choice and they can still make a _great_ salary (average is around $80k w/ some specialties over $100k) and the level of debt is minimal by comparison.


----------



## mct601 (Dec 9, 2009)

Angel said:


> Just joined the forum though ive been lurking for a while. We started our class back in august, about 2 more weeks left. 1 more test then the final skills and written (next week omg). im waaay nervous for that but i think given my past scores ill do fine.
> 
> did my ambulance observation last weekend and it was pretty slow but it helped to motivate me to do this. i been studying alot more because id hate to be one of those students who fail at the end (its happened to the brightests of students).
> 
> Good luck to everyone taking their finals!! it really does seem to go by fast





Sir Young said:


> I've got 3 weeks left in class. Did my last day of practicals last week. I've got 1 more regular test, then the final, and we're done. On to the job hunt.




Sounds like you guys started around the same time as me, but everyone else's classes are structured different.

Our last lecture was Monday and our final exam is in like a week or two. We've done our ED and ambulance clinicals throughout the semester and start practicing for our practicals tomorrow night. Practicals are the last week of December and we're schedule to take the NREMT exam as a class the first week of January.


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 9, 2009)

Last official day of class today. NREMT practicles monday, then the written and I'm done .


----------



## kd7emt (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm on the other end.   January 4th.  But congrats on getting through yours!


----------



## Velosprocket (Dec 10, 2009)

Phew, class is over!  Practical tests were Monday, and written final tonight.  One more clinical round and I'm ready to schedule the NR test.


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Soon to Start EMT-B Class*

I am to start EMT-B class on January 11th and couldn't be more excited. I have already ordered the book and have been reading and studying in order to get a bit of a head start. 

We had orientation last night, and I have to admit I was a bit dismayed by the attitude of some of the prospective students.  There were a lot of smarta** comments in regards to some of the class requirements, such as the dress code, grade expectations, and..wait for it..BEING ON TIME FOR CLASS. I am taking this class, profession, and career change very seriously and hope whomever I have to work with in the skills lab does as well. 

Sorry for the rant...

That said, I can't wait to being classes!


----------



## mcgrubbs (Dec 10, 2009)

Piper-

I just finished a B class.  There was plenty of folks like that in my class at the start.

Not suprisingly, they were largely the same ones who flunked out.  Go figure...


----------



## snizzle.snoozle (Dec 10, 2009)

*totally agree*



Piper76 said:


> I am to start EMT-B class on January 11th and couldn't be more excited. I have already ordered the book and have been reading and studying in order to get a bit of a head start.
> 
> We had orientation last night, and I have to admit I was a bit dismayed by the attitude of some of the prospective students.  There were a lot of smarta** comments in regards to some of the class requirements, such as the dress code, grade expectations, and..wait for it..BEING ON TIME FOR CLASS. I am taking this class, profession, and career change very seriously and hope whomever I have to work with in the skills lab does as well.
> 
> ...



I second everything you said! I am starting EMT-B classes on January 6 and can't wait to get started! I am also looking for a career change. What do you do now?


----------



## gcfd_rez31 (Dec 11, 2009)

*=)*

HI!
My name is Zak.  I'm 18 years old and I'm a resident firefighter.
I used to ride with a private ambulance company at the age of 16 before moving to the fire station.  So although I've had some previous experience, I still have to take the class... LOL
I wish I could challenge it!!

But I'm enjoying it.
I'll be taking the National Certification at the end of January 2010.

I've been doing my ride alongs... Had a couple good calls!!! 
And lovin' it!!!!!!!!!!!  =)

Good luck to everybody in class and going into class.
It's lots of fun.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for your response, sorry for replying so late!



> Yes, that would be too much. Have you done any shadowing? You sound like you're not quite sure if you want to do PA or MD/DO - you have some pros and cons for both. You should figure it out rather than sorta purse both of them.



I agree, it would most likely just be a waste of time and money. No I haven't done any shadowing yet, I will in January once I get back into a University. 




> I did something similar and I look at it as life experience. I am sooo much more motivated than the other people my age who have just been in college without experiencing the real world, and it sounds like you are too.
> 
> 
> 
> History is a horrible degree to go into that much debt for, but a medical degree isn't. Why do you think you wouldn't be able to complete medical school?



Well..while the mental motivation is there, I haven't developed my work ethic enough so it's really difficult to assess whether or not I'll be able to survive Med school, heh and too be honest I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to be able to make such a commitment, I want too, but want isn't nearly enough in this case. 




> That is a good plus for PA, but I'm not sure "how I've been financially dependent" equals "I have to make a lot of money right away." You can be financially independent on a residency salary.



That is true. 



> Going to medical school at 26 isn't exactly old, especially because you'll have 5 years to make up for the first 21 -- and being an EMT and joining the Peace Corps is a great way to do that.



You're absolutely right, it's been a bit disheartening, but I'm starting to *truly* recognize more and more, it doesn't matter how fast you get to the finish line, as long ya get there, that's what counts the most, lol. 




> Don't just talk to a counselor! Do some shadowing!



Definitely, I'm going to see if I can get a job as an E.R. tech so I can really get a feel of the hospital environment as well.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 11, 2009)

apumic said:


> Chrissy, might I suggest that if you're going to go for med school (or PA school) you just go for it? As a previous poster stated, 26 isn't too old to enter med school, although it might make more sense to go for PA if you don't want to be getting done with residency in your mid-30s. One suggestion I would have for you is to let the EMS degree idea go (from what I have heard from some med school admissions officials, med schools often see vocational degrees as less rigorous, which may negatively influence admissions decisions; not sure about PA schools, though). Finish the bio degree and apply your EMS experience as clinical experience for med school.
> From reading through your post, PA school sounds like a good idea. The prereqs are a little more intense b/c PA school is so short but it would cut out 1-2 years of med school and a 3-5 year residency (plus possible fellowship time). If you don't mind working under a physician, PA is an excellent career choice and they can still make a _great_ salary (average is around $80k w/ some specialties over $100k) and the level of debt is minimal by comparison.



Thank you for your response, and I think you're right, I've been thinking about it a lot lately and I am definitely leaning towards P.A., nothing is set in stone, but I think that P.A. is my best bet right now. 
Yeah, I think the most I might do is see about doing extra training at the rescue squad I'm stationed at (if possible), but a degree might be a bit too much.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tyler Bruns said:


> During my ED time my first PT was a full arrest. Me and my friend (also a fellow classmate) did CPR for 30mins or so before the DR called it. It is an odd feeling looking back on it once all is said and done. It comes down to how you deal with it. Personally I was a little shaken up right after but within a hour or 2 I was over it. My friend still doesnt like to talk about it (Its been a few weeks now). Talking really helped me to, for a lack of better words, not care. Talk with a classmate, EMT, Medic, teacher, hell even your friends who dont wanna hear about it. Its fun grossing people out with this stuff  . Good luck. I am still finish up class myself (3 weeks left). Feel free to PM me if you would like.



Thanks 
You're right, I have talked with some people about it makes it better. Just feel kinda useless I guess, heh. Had another patient die of cardiac arrest when I did my last rotation, I think it definitely could have been preventable if he had gotten to the hospital sooner since we were told he was experiencing frequent chest pains for about a week and a half.  His wife and kid were sitting right near the room they were working on him in, it was kinda sad. Just sucks overall, but yeah I guess that's how some things go.

On another note,  just had my last class. Feeling very nervous about NREMT exams---going to be on Weds. I really hope I pass, just feel like I'm going to freeze up and my mind will go blank. I know all the assessments, just nervousness gets the better of me sometimes.


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 11, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> Thanks
> You're right, I have talked with some people about it makes it better. Just feel kinda useless I guess, heh. Had another patient die of cardiac arrest when I did my last rotation, I think it definitely could have been preventable if he had gotten to the hospital sooner since we were told he was experiencing frequent chest pains for about a week and a half.  His wife and kid were sitting right near the room they were working on him in, it was kinda sad. Just sucks overall, but yeah I guess that's how some things go.
> 
> On another note,  just had my last class. Feeling very nervous about NREMT exams---going to be on Weds. I really hope I pass, just feel like I'm going to freeze up and my mind will go blank. I know all the assessments, just nervousness gets the better of me sometimes.



It gets easier over time. At least that's what I have heard. Personally the thing that bugged me about it is how little I actually cared. I defiantly felt bad for the PT's wife who was in the room but I don't feel bad that the PT died. I am fairly emotionally reserved but I figured I would be at least a little upset.
I have practicals monday. Im friends with two of the proctors and they already told me to be prepared so I'm a little worried about what they might set me up with :unsure:


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I'm an EMT-P student, but I am going to try and keep up with this forum. It's old, but of course new people starting in their basic class are welcome to post here anytime. 

And the only difference b/w EMT-B and EMT-P training is how long the class is. Paramedic training isnt harder or easier that EMT-B. Yes, the intensity and material is higher, but either way, it's still all new and foreign material to each student. Study hard now and be prepared if you intend to continue!!


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 11, 2009)

Piper76 said:


> I am to start EMT-B class on January 11th and couldn't be more excited. I have already ordered the book and have been reading and studying in order to get a bit of a head start.
> 
> We had orientation last night, and I have to admit I was a bit dismayed by the attitude of some of the prospective students.  There were a lot of smarta** comments in regards to some of the class requirements, such as the dress code, grade expectations, and..wait for it..BEING ON TIME FOR CLASS. I am taking this class, profession, and career change very seriously and hope whomever I have to work with in the skills lab does as well.
> 
> ...



That is nothing new. We had 30 pplz in my 1st emt-b class at the start and 11 when we finished. Most dumba**es won't pull through. Pay them no mind.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle (Dec 12, 2009)

*whee!*

Just got my textbook in the mail! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 14, 2009)

Just passed my Practicals and got my completion cert. It says EMT-I on it but i thought I was in a EMT-B class...I should probably look into that. Everyone in my classes cert says EMT-I, but we all thought we were in a EMT-B class.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyler Bruns said:


> Just passed my Practicals and got my completion cert. It says EMT-I on it but i thought I was in a EMT-B class...I should probably look into that. Everyone in my classes cert says EMT-I, but we all thought we were in a EMT-B class.



That's because you're in California, where they use EMT-I (One) and EMT-II (Two) instead of EMT-B and EMT-I.  

Anyway, just finished up my practicals as well.


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 14, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> That's because you're in California, where they use EMT-I (One) and EMT-II (Two) instead of EMT-B and EMT-I.
> 
> Anyway, just finished up my practicals as well.



Yea I figured that out right after I posted that.


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Dec 16, 2009)

While waiting to turn in my EMT-B application I had an interesting conversation with the girl in line behind me. She said she wanted to be a fire EMT, here's the catch, she was afraid of heights, can't stand high temperatures (prone to heat stroke), and can't stand the sight of blood - she can't even watch an episode of House without feeling dizzy... Flabergasted, I asked her what the heck she was doing here. She said she "wanted to get over her fears." No Kidding.


----------



## gonna_b_jedi (Dec 18, 2009)

Piper76 said:


> I am to start EMT-B class on January 11th and couldn't be more excited. I have already ordered the book and have been reading and studying in order to get a bit of a head start.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...
> 
> That said, I can't wait to being classes!





snizzle.snoozle said:


> I second everything you said! I am starting EMT-B classes on January 6 and can't wait to get started! I am also looking for a career change. What do you do now?



I start Jan. 11 also, what text books are you using?


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Dec 18, 2009)

Whew, I'm clad I'm not the only one excited about this... Is it bad that I sometimes get excited whenever an ambulance whizzes by me on the road?


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Took state exam and practicals on the 14th, won't find out my results for about 2 weeks.

I'm pretty sure I passed the written exam but I really screwed up practicals.
I got the K.E.D. for the random skills-I'm sure I made every point so that wasn't bad. I don't know why I got so nervous on the Trauma and Medical scenarios. I think I forgot to verbalize giving O2 in the Trauma section (Yes, yes I know...) which is a automatic fail even if I did everything else perfectly. 
Medical-I think I may have just BARELY passed that. 
I went over everything a million and one times throughout my EMT class and home, blah, oh well. If I have to retake the practical section, it's alright. I'll get over it lol. 
Overall, not such a great experience.


----------



## csh89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Havent posted anything on here and a long time, havent posted much at all. Just excited since I passed my final practical exam, now I just got to finish a couple of rides and take my nremt!


----------



## RDUNNE (Dec 22, 2009)

Found out today that I passed the NREMT after 70 questions =)


----------



## Mario1105 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi so im Mario im 23 i start school on the 4th of jan of 2010 only prior exp i have is CPR when i was back in highschool and basic firstaid and im very excited 

o and my ultimate goal is becoming a Medic or as far up as i can possibly go and try and get every cert possible


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 29, 2009)

-Sighs-

Passed everything but the Medical station. Funny.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mario1105 said:


> Hi so im Mario im 23 i start school on the 4th of jan of 2010 only prior exp i have is CPR when i was back in highschool and basic firstaid and im very excited
> 
> o and my ultimate goal is becoming a Medic or as far up as i can possibly go and try and get every cert possible



Good luck


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 29, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> Found out today that I passed the NREMT after 70 questions =)



Congrats!


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 29, 2009)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> Whew, I'm clad I'm not the only one excited about this... Is it bad that I sometimes get excited whenever an ambulance whizzes by me on the road?



Haha naa it isn't 

I hear ambulances drive by on the road near my house everyday and I think "That's gonna be me soon!" ^_^


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Jan 1, 2010)

My first EMT class is on the 4th of the new year, and I've got this feeling in my gut - like the feeling you get when you're on the starting line and they're about to shoot the gun to start the race. Is this normal? :wacko:


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jan 4, 2010)

I am taking my NC EMT-B exam on Weds morning. then my Intermediate Classes begin next Monday the 11th, talk about nervous because you cant continue in our Curriculum program without your EMT-B cert.....


----------



## BearChicago (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm Mike, and I'm starting EMT-B classes in just a few days.

I decided on a career change because I've been out of work for almost a year now...  I lost my job almost a year ago when the economy hit bottom and have managed a meager two [unsuccessful] interviews since, despite applying for countless jobs in multiple fields.  So needless to say, I'm a little nervous about putting myself out there after having faced so much blunt rejection over the past year.

So... hi.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chrissy88 said:


> -Sighs-
> 
> Passed everything but the Medical station. Funny.



Don't be discouraged-- nervousness can really take over a lot of students, especially during the practicals.  Have you talked about this to your instructor?  

I remember when I was in CNA school.  It was the very first night that we were going to do a dependent feed (in other words, the resident couldn't feed themselves.)  Oh, and we had to know a lot of material before we could be authorized to do a feed, I won't bore you with the details.  I was so nervous that my spoon (actually it was a modified maroon spoon for combating dysphagia, but anyway) was shaking, but after a few bites I was in the hang of things, and I was not so nervous anymore.

And then there was EMT school-- didn't sleep the night before practicals.  My heart was going at 200 bpm and my voice was shaking throughout the whole darn thing, but I made it.

Don't give up!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jan 7, 2010)

I passed my EMT-B state exam with an 88!!!! (The brains in my class got 92's, I dont feel so dumb now!)  Woo Hoo!  Intermediate here I come  



WannaBeFlight said:


> I am taking my NC EMT-B exam on Weds morning. then my Intermediate Classes begin next Monday the 11th, talk about nervous because you cant continue in our Curriculum program without your EMT-B cert.....


----------



## Angel (Jan 8, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!*

I passed everything! got my Course Completion Record and I'm ready to get this ball rolling to employment!
I'm so excited
my only advice is PRACTICE practice PRACTICE....know your skills inside and out and also _why_ to do what your doing.
now i gotta study for the NREMT


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 11, 2010)

So once again it has been a long time since I have posted on here. I am happy to announce I finally got a job with AMR as an EMT It's funny looking back at my post. I first joined this site either before or right after I had register for my EMT class. I never thought I would get to the point to where I am now. It was worth the hard work. To everyone struggling through school or trying to find a job all I can say is hang in there. Things will happen when they are supposed to happen, at least that is what I truly believe happened to me. Good luck!


----------



## spiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

I've just started EMT classes.  I go to two a week, they are about four hours long.  I just watched a video yesterday about airways and they went into extreme details about each part of the airway.  I don't know about the rest of the class but since I never took A&P I was completely lost on what the lady was talking about.  It was very technical and dry and very fast so I couldn't write down everything I was lost on...  hope I will be a fast learner tho.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 14, 2010)

BearChicago said:


> I'm Mike, and I'm starting EMT-B classes in just a few days.
> 
> I decided on a career change because I've been out of work for almost a year now...  I lost my job almost a year ago when the economy hit bottom and have managed a meager two [unsuccessful] interviews since, despite applying for countless jobs in multiple fields.  So needless to say, I'm a little nervous about putting myself out there after having faced so much blunt rejection over the past year.
> 
> So... hi.



hi, welcome, and feel free to ask any questions you may have. good luck with your classes.




So we finished class right before New Years. We took practicals the following Monday and then people are visiting in Pearson Vue center in groups to take registry.


allll except ME. I got sick the night of practicals with a 103-104 fever and (obviously) couldn't go. I was willing to take the test but my instructors were concerned of the health of everyone around me lol. but since then I have no received a call back from them to schedule a makeup and they aren't answering my phone calls. its getting irritating.


----------



## spiffy (Jan 14, 2010)

aww man, that's terrible!  I hope you hear back from them soon.


----------



## mcdonl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi. We started back in the second weekend in December. Will be doing assesments next weekend and starting ride time in Mid February!

Class is going great!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm about 1/3rd of the way through with my basic. We pick rotations in the next week or so which I'm looking forward to. We've tested over several skills just have a few more to test off on. Last night was long board/short board. I'm also in the top of the class. I go 2 nights a week. We finish in March.


----------



## airraid (Jan 14, 2010)

My name is Leighton, I'm a 27 year old EMT-B student in Gainesville, FL at the Santa Fe College EMS program.  So far I'm loving it - I've already decided I want to go beyond to medic school, but first I'll see how I do with this.  I'm more excited than I ever was getting my BA (Dec 09).   This line of work is for me.  Interacting with people and making connections, no matter how brief, is one of the best rewards I get out of life. 

I can't wait to get more experience.  I do my first hospital clinical this weekend 1900 to 0700.  It's going to be awesome.  This forum is a great resource - I'm so glad I stumbled on to it.


----------



## Smooth (Jan 15, 2010)

i just started emt-b on monday.


----------



## joeshmoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Started in Sept, Finals are next month(Feb) and the NREMT exam shortly after. So far the classroom experience has been mixed. I would have liked more time practicing skills. Most of it has been dry lecture that doesnt always seem very organized or well prepared. Clinicals have been an incredible learning experience though. I've done almost 80 hours on an ALS ambulance and pretty much got thrown into the fire from the beginning. The medics have been great, on the way to the scene grilling me on what I would do first, what I should be looking for etc. and not letting me just sit back and watch.  ER clinicals havent been as valuable or challenging, but at least I got lots of patient exposure.
Overall I agree with what people have said here...the more you know before u start the more better it is, and you should make every effort to learn beyond just what youre taught in class or what will get you through the next test(as long as you dont overload yourself mentally).


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

My class wasn't all that great either.  My clinical time was awesome.  I am still in contact with the medics that I rode with.  I took my state exam on Wed and nos its just the game of waiting for my results.. Stupid pen and paper exams lol.  If it had been computerized I would have known my score automatically


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

i havent updated since i first posted. 
i passed my class, the final was easy but i made some dumb mistakes, that day in general just wasnt a good one. im scheduled to take my NREMT on the 1st then i have a meeting at the county office on the 3rd to get my application in after that im good! i have fingerprints and my med. examiners appt is next week.

honestly to me the way the teacher taught helped me learn those things the book might not have or things i wouldve over looked. it comes in handy when taking practice quizzes. 

Good luck to everyone this semester and DONT get behind in studying. alot of people had to drop because they missed the minimum but a couple % short of 75


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm starting my EMT-B training Wednesday so I'm pretty exited lol

been wanting to take this course for like a year but tried putting my BS degreee first, but since I got laid off from aircraft manufacturing I'm getting it done now so that I can hop right into being a firefighter.


----------



## Stirley (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys just started call saturday. I think im the youngest in the class @ 19.


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 20, 2010)

Stirley said:


> Hey guys just started call saturday. I think im the youngest in the class @ 19.



well I'm 23 so I'll probably be the average or somewhat above. I'll find out tomorrow....


----------



## emtmike11 (Jan 26, 2010)

*emt-b student*

recently started the emt portion of the program i'm in, which is an a.a.s. emergency medical services program that ends in becoming a degreed paramedic...it's tough but i'm loving the work so far...i have rotations in the field and in the e.r., anyone in a similar program?


----------



## Medix821 (Feb 2, 2010)

I started classes on January 5th and we have our first midterm on Saturday Feb 6th already. I live in Manitoba but going to school in Calgary, Alberta - far away from my hubby. I'll be 40 the day after my final exam - should be a major celebration!


----------



## spiffy (Feb 2, 2010)

Halfway through class and still going strong!  Whew, it's tough to juggle things around sometimes and find time to study.  Anyone else ever have that issue?  Err... any other single parents here have that issue?  I had my anatomy and terminology test today.  Was worried about it because I didn't think I studied enough, but I aced it (whew).  Second half of the first of many classes I have to take and it's just going to get harder.  Loving the course though, but have noticed that a few things are different between the west coast and the east coast.  I guess the trendelenburg (my spelling is terrible right now, I apologize) position out here is different than the east coast?
Anyone going for life flight?  I'd love to know about it... it's what I'd like to do but I'm not sure if I would have the time after paramedic school to get into nursing school since you have to be a nurse in the state of CA to be life flight.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 17, 2010)

for those of you who read my earlier post about getting a run-around on my practicals

well long story short I got very sick (103-104 fever) the final night of class/practicals. Instructors told me to call the following Wednesday to schedule a makeup. This never happened. They ignored phone calls, emails, etc. They scheduled it once but canceled it. Well last week I was informed that the instructor had been replaced and the new guy will take care of me.

Finally, he did. After finishing class around the first week of january, in mid Feb I have FINALLY completed my practicals and now prepping to take national registry. Wish I could say I am excited, but all I can think is "about time"...


----------



## alyssa_ (Feb 18, 2010)

^Glad things turned out well!

I just started my EMT-B class on Tuesday. I'll have more to say as the class progresses but so far, I love it.


----------



## kermit (Feb 21, 2010)

Still waiting for class in August; but I did have to take my childhood shots again, (MMR) ,lots of fun. I got accepted to the College here and decided to go for the associates degree. I may want to go for the paramedic or later X-ray tec;ether way I will have my continuing education covered for a while.I cant wait to start!!     
  Honestly,I don't know why I'm so wound up about it.The more I hear about the job the,"reasonable " part of me is saying;wait a minute ,very little pay ,people punching me out,the risk of hep B and HIV,away from my family for days at a time. BUT......I was trapped in a wreck for 3 hours 45 min pinned till all I could move was my head, and a low paid guy, who I was extremely happy to see, pulled me out. I want to be that guy for a while....I cant help my self, I know what it's like to be in a hopeless situation. I want to FIX that for as many people as possible. I may grow out of it, but as for now I'm like a little kid again waiting for school and a new career. MY KIDS THINK IT ROCKS!! that's cool because it wont be long till they think I'm dumb as a box of hammers. LOL "the're 9 and 12" LOL


----------



## mct601 (Feb 21, 2010)

alyssa_ said:


> ^Glad things turned out well!
> 
> I just started my EMT-B class on Tuesday. I'll have more to say as the class progresses but so far, I love it.



There will be parts you love, and parts you can't wait to get through (however, those are typically the most important parts). Find interest in everything they teach you and you will do just fine and enjoy yourself. 



kermit said:


> Still waiting for class in August; but I did have to take my childhood shots again, (MMR) ,lots of fun. I got accepted to the College here and decided to go for the associates degree. I may want to go for the paramedic or later X-ray tec;ether way I will have my continuing education covered for a while.I cant wait to start!!
> Honestly,I don't know why I'm so wound up about it.The more I hear about the job the,"reasonable " part of me is saying;wait a minute ,very little pay ,people punching me out,the risk of hep B and HIV,away from my family for days at a time. BUT......I was trapped in a wreck for 3 hours 45 min pinned till all I could move was my head, and a low paid guy, who I was extremely happy to see, pulled me out. I want to be that guy for a while....I cant help my self, I know what it's like to be in a hopeless situation. I want to FIX that for as many people as possible. I may grow out of it, but as for now I'm like a little kid again waiting for school and a new career. MY KIDS THINK IT ROCKS!! that's cool because it wont be long till they think I'm dumb as a box of hammers. LOL "the're 9 and 12" LOL



 Nobody goes into EMS for pay.  Everyone has their own reason for doing it.  I went into it wanting to help people much like you, but I didn't know how much.  Once I got in I took extra ambulance shifts to get more time as a student, and after seeing so many people in need, it fueled my desire for the job. It is a job however.


----------



## joeshmoe (Feb 21, 2010)

I posted earlier when I was still going through my class. I just took my NREMT practicals and school written final this weekend so im now officially done. The class was 5 and a half months long and was easier than I thought it would be up until the final. 
The final written practical exam was brutal. A 2 hour time limit with 150 questions that were mostly a small paragraph long and in most cases 3 and sometimes all 4 answers were at least plausable, so you basically had to go with the best right answer. It was far harder than most of us anticipated and I thought for sure I failed it, but still had to go do the NREMT practical stations directly after. I cruised through the practicals with no trouble, probably because thinking I failed the written took all the pressure off me at that point. 
I ended up doing way better than I thought and passed the test, but id rather go through consecutive root canals with no anesthesia than repeat the experience again. 
I still have the NREMT computerized exam left, but after my school finals experience im not stressed about that at all. 
They told us when we started that school graduates have the highest NREMT first time pass rate in the nation, and now I know why.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm Adam, I have my orientation for my EMT-B class tomorrow, I will be Attending EMSTA in San Diego. 

I'm definitely excited more than anything, I hope to eventually go on to paramedic, and then from there, who knows? I have every intention of becoming the absolute best healer I can be.


----------



## Nelg (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi! I'm Glen, currently attending EMT-B in Arkansas. My goal is to do the best I can and pass the NREMT and see about finding work out along the west, mostly around N. California and that region. (I've grown up around rice fields, come to the North East part of my state and you'll know why I want a change... All flat. Like parts of Kansas. lol)

I started my classes around the 16th as well, with my first ER clinical work coming up this weekend. Ambulance ride alongs after that. both excited and nervous, but know it's something I want to do so I'm ready to do what ever I can.


----------



## Nelg (Feb 22, 2010)

kermit said:


> Still waiting for class in August; but I did have to take my childhood shots again, (MMR) ,lots of fun. I got accepted to the College here and decided to go for the associates degree. I may want to go for the paramedic or later X-ray tec;ether way I will have my continuing education covered for a while.I cant wait to start!!
> Honestly,I don't know why I'm so wound up about it.The more I hear about the job the,"reasonable " part of me is saying;wait a minute ,very little pay ,people punching me out,the risk of hep B and HIV,away from my family for days at a time. BUT......I was trapped in a wreck for 3 hours 45 min pinned till all I could move was my head, and a low paid guy, who I was extremely happy to see, pulled me out. I want to be that guy for a while....I cant help my self, I know what it's like to be in a hopeless situation. I want to FIX that for as many people as possible. I may grow out of it, but as for now I'm like a little kid again waiting for school and a new career. MY KIDS THINK IT ROCKS!! that's cool because it wont be long till they think I'm dumb as a box of hammers. LOL "the're 9 and 12" LOL



Just out of curiosity thre, Kermit, you wouldn't happen to be enrolled in Joe Chappel's class with BRTC, would ya?


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to all of you.
For those just starting their class- Keep up the excitement. You're in for a crazy ride, but it's fun. Make good note taking and study habits now. ASK QUESTIONS. The stuff you learn first are your base things and you'll need them throughout your entire EMS career.
For those in the middle of your class- Don't forget the feeling and desire you had the beginning of your class. Now is definitely not the time to slack off. Keep up with your old material as well.
For those about to test out- Good luck! STUDY STUDY STUDY and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't stress it, but don't blow it off. Get a good night's rest the night before if you can. You've worked hard for this and this is your time to shine!
And, lastly, congrats to all of those who ahve recently received their certification. You earned it so now get to work or enroll in your next class!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2010)

Heh, RescueYou, reminds me of my class. The EMT class I was planning to take required that you have an FR cert. and an AHA cert. before you could take the EMT class. On the first day of the FR cert. class, the teacher said "If you do not like touching people or do not like getting touched yourself, you picked the wrong field. Get out of the class now." I swear half the class walked out! I thought it was hilarious. It's funny how quick people can change their mind.


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I know! Nobody in my class walked out, but many didn't return for the 2nd semester...hell, many didn't return for the 2nd class! It was funny because the first words out of my instructor's mouth was "Hate blood? Hate people? Need a full 8hrs of sleep? Don't like puke? Get dizzy riding backwards? Don't like getting your 'bubble' invaded? Can't take orders? Scared of heights? Can't wake up easily? Can't work under fire? If you have any of those, get out of my classroom NOW." Oh the joys of EMT-B classes....


----------



## mct601 (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha.  I must say, my first interactions with patients were awkward and damn near terrifying. Idk why, I was just so nervous.  My very first thing was taking a BP, and I was so nervous I couldn't get it lol.  I already have naturally unsteady hands and anytime I deal with a pt I get a little shaky still - not from fear, but just general excitement.  I love it though.


and yes ASK QUESTIONS.  If there is a concern about anything, ask in class and get it out of the way.  Yea, there are stupid questions - but not asking the stupid questions = stupid mistakes in the field.  be aggressive in class with note taking, questions, and doing your hands-on skill stations.  Be assertive, go first.


----------



## jerm (Feb 22, 2010)

A friend of mine told me about this site and I've found a lot of great information here so far.  I'm currently in my EMT-B program and have had a blast so far.  We start our clinicals next week and I can't wait.  I know the first few times of patient interaction will probably be awkward, but that's part of the job so I better get use to it.  h34r:


----------



## mct601 (Feb 22, 2010)

jerm said:


> A friend of mine told me about this site and I've found a lot of great information here so far.  I'm currently in my EMT-B program and have had a blast so far.  We start our clinicals next week and I can't wait.  I know the first few times of patient interaction will probably be awkward, but that's part of the job so I better get use to it.  h34r:



The best way to get over the awkwardness/nervousness is get alot of contact time with the pt. if the crew permits (mine were awesome), keep a dialogue with the pt open.  discuss stuff with them.  my medic had me sitting on the bench seat for all IFTs and non-emergency/stable transports.  after a few pts I was cutting up with them and having a good time.  

the only reason I got nervous after a while was waiting for 'the call'.  I never truly got broken in with something bad, and  I anticipated it up until my last call.  Every time the toner would go off, it was a great suspense for me until we got to the scene.


----------



## Nelg (Feb 22, 2010)

I know that after having to stand in front of a camera for a mock crime scene in a Criminology class  I was taking and surviving  an oral interview with the U.S. Border Patrol, I'd like to say that I should be fine with patients and my upcoming scenarios. Am I nervous? Yes, but not nearly as much as I would of been this time a couple years ago. I just know it's part of the job, and I use that nervousness to overcome and actually fuel my drive to succeed. 

I know I have plans I want to do, like getting my NREMT and obtaining work out west while also working on furthering my EMS/Public Service career. I have a wonderful cheerleader helping drive me as well, and thank her everyday.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 22, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Yea, there are stupid questions - but not asking the stupid questions = stupid mistakes in the field.  be aggressive in class with note taking, questions, and doing your hands-on skill stations.  Be assertive, go first.



The only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 25, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> The only stupid question is the one not asked.



Exactly. However, my college english professor said it best when he made a statement to the effect of 'there ARE stupid questions. everyone knows this. but by not asking the stupid questions, you will become a stupid person.' Yes, he's pretty cynical, but he has a point. If you don't ask the question you view as stupid, you can't learn whats right. 


I take national registry Tuesday. I have English homework, studying for a World Civ essay exam, and now registry all to be done on that day. Wish me luck.

Can anyone inform me of how long it takes to get the results? Everyone I know has taken it on a Thursday and gotten the results the next day. Do you always get the results the following business day or do they release the results every friday?


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2010)

Took my NREMT this morning, just got my results. Passed.


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 2, 2010)

mct601 said:


> took my nremt this morning, just got my results. Passed.



congrats!! B)


----------



## Radioactive (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey all.  Just thought i'd stop in to check out what other students in other areas were dealing with, and I see that my experiences have been fairly similar.  I'm 29, and about 1/3 of the way through my EMT-B classes.  Having previously been an X-Ray Tech for the better part of a decade, alot of this stuff is not new to me, but EMS is (obviously) quite a bit different.  As an X-Ray Tech I specialized in surgery and trauma, so this seemed to be a natural next step when I decided that I no longer wanted to continue in my field.


----------



## ebassamore (Mar 8, 2010)

*Finished my NREMT*

just finished my NREMT-B and passed...Recieved my hard card and did my disclosure, when do they send my minnesota state card or is there somthing ealse i have to complete?:unsure:


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got my practical exam tomorrow at 6... better start reviewing some of those CPR scenarios!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 22, 2010)

hi!..

my names Tiffany-26, Im now starting the 2nd half of my B course.. i really enjoy it..

were supposed to start scheduling our clinicals soon..im so terribly nervous u have no idea  

the funny thing is i worked in a hospital before, and been around pts but ..im scared. eek!


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> hi!..
> 
> my names Tiffany-26, Im now starting the 2nd half of my B course.. i really enjoy it..
> 
> ...



The hospital is a controlled environment. That is why EMS is very exciting. Don't stress over your clinicals. Just make sure you are up to par on your vitals before you hit the field. Have fun and get dirty. Good luck with your class and if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## ChrisFreeman1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I started school in January, have my ride along TODAY!!! With my Instructor. Very excited!


----------



## Hannah (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm about half way done with my course and enjoying it very much. The only thing that worries me is I'm a complete medical rookie (other than CPR classes) and we haven't had very many practicals.

My first ride along is Saturday and I am so looking forward to that!


----------



## MDewell (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been posting updates in here as to what it's like in my neck of the woods.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=216428#post216428

As for me..I'm finding myself looking foward to class every week, which is good, because otherwise I'll start suffering from ADOSS...Attention Deficit, Oh Something Shiny!

It's fun so far!


----------



## Whittier (Mar 31, 2010)

We just got done with our midterm... ride alongs coming soon! I'm *very* excited about that. I can't complain too much about anything so far... having a lot of fun.

I know I've jumped the gun a bit by running out and getting an "Ambulance Driver's Handbook" at the DMV so soon but... what can I say? I like this stuff. :wacko:


----------



## Hannah (Apr 1, 2010)

Whittier said:


> I know I've jumped the gun a bit by running out and getting an "Ambulance Driver's Handbook" at the DMV so soon but... what can I say?


They have Ambulance Driver's Handbooks? I'll have to pick one up next time I'm in town.


----------



## Whittier (Apr 1, 2010)

Hannah said:


> They have Ambulance Driver's Handbooks? I'll have to pick one up next time I'm in town.




They do in California! Don't know about the other states though.


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just finished the EMT-B class the begining of march and now I'm stuck waiting to take the national test because washington state switched over from a state test to the national test and none of our instrutors or program directors know what's goin on. I belive I'll be the first to take the test out of my class. Kinda nervous but all should be well. I've been doing ride alongs since the middle of january....


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

I take my National Registry test in about 3 weeks... starting to get a little nervous...  but it should be ok... Good Luck!!


----------



## jerm (Apr 18, 2010)

I just completed my EMT-B course on Thursday and now am waiting to take the National Registry test.  My plans are to start Fire Academy in June and then Paramedic in January.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

jerm said:


> I just completed my EMT-B course on Thursday and now am waiting to take the National Registry test.  My plans are to start Fire Academy in June and then Paramedic in January.



GOOD LUCK!!!   :beerchug:


----------



## carcrash1992 (Apr 19, 2010)

so, last saturday we had our testing for the county practicals.  We had to test on three stations which were trauma, medical, and cpr.  What really sucked was when one of the other groups had to do trauma because the instructer that was acting to be a trauma patient ended up going into an actual diabetic emergency.  When they were keeping the patient talking, he was starting to have an altered mental status which made them question, is he for legit or...? lol so in a bunch of instructers rushed and we actually got to see how it is really done in a real scenario.  he made a full recovery, but it was really cool to see the emts at work and demostrated in a real scenario.
--Sarah--


----------



## KillTank (Apr 19, 2010)

Do not let the national scare you. Its a simple test if you read all the questions through, never second guess yourself, and always remember A B C 's. No matter what is going on you will always check your A B C 's. Also study your cpr and choking. Go in there with a good attitude and y'all shall do good.


----------



## rubyfruit17 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am 41 and just got my EMT-B.  Yes I was the oldest in my class.
I was in dire need of a career change and wanted to challenge myself, I loved my course...planning to enter Paramedic school when I get my finances in order.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 20, 2010)

rubyfruit17 said:


> I am 41 and just got my EMT-B.  Yes I was the oldest in my class.
> I was in dire need of a career change and wanted to challenge myself, I loved my course...planning to enter Paramedic school when I get my finances in order.



Maybe you should get some time on the box before jumping to medic, Sometimes its not for everyone. Congrats on your emt-b. I wish the best of luck with your career!


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 20, 2010)

rubyfruit17 said:


> I am 41 and just got my EMT-B.  Yes I was the oldest in my class.
> I was in dire need of a career change and wanted to challenge myself, I loved my course...planning to enter Paramedic school when I get my finances in order.



The oldest person in my EMT-B class is 47. He decided it was a time to change careers too. 

I'm currently in EMT class and I love it. I've gotten to help out so many different people and there's nothing better than the patient or patient's relatives shake your hand and say thank you or to see a smile on the patient's face.

I have my Practical Exams next week so I'm getting ready for them. My problem is that I second think the questions too much and go into too much detail and just don't go with my first thought. There has been a lot of times when I've selected the right answer first and then changed it because I think "What if...". 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2010)

Got my ride along this coming Monday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 27, 2010)

Feels good to finally be done with it all!


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well here goes.... Im taking the EMT-B national test tomarrow at noon.... should be interesting. Im the first one out of my class to take it and I'll be the first one to be taking the test at this new testing sight too... So it looks like i'll be the guinea pig...


----------

